# Wife is 38, and shaved her vagina only 3 times



## Howlingmad

I've asked her to do it for me and says it hurts to much to do. Any other wifes not do it?


----------



## Faithful Wife

You win best thread title of the day.


----------



## Howlingmad

Faithful Wife said:


> You win best thread title of the day.


works for me i guess.


----------



## SentHereForAReason

+1 for title of the day.


----------



## Faithful Wife

stillfightingforus said:


> +1 for title of the day.


The best part of the title is that you cannot shave a vagina. Imagining trying to do so is hilarious though and the post title got extra credit because of that.


----------



## happiness27

Howlingmad said:


> I've asked her to do it for me and says it hurts to much to do. Any other wifes not do it?


I'm sure you meant shaving pubes.

I feel like shaving is something a person does because that person wants to not because their partner wants them to against their will. 

It's a big maintenance thing and, while some women don't mind it, other women don't like to. I see so many different threads on a variety of places where there is discussion about shaving pubs. Some people insist on it and others like a full bush and others don't care either way. 

Do you shave YOURS?


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Shave it for her


----------



## arbitrator

*Get her a gift certificate to a day spa or salon for a full Brazilian!*


----------



## Edmund

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Shave it for her


I trim hair, for her. It is a loving act, not for me. You know, before porn was so prevalent, almost no women shaved there. I think having pubic hair about 1/2" long (not shaved bare) is a good hygenic compromise between shaving and just letting it grown long. JMO.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Jim Norton has a good bit on this subject. 

When my wife is particularly horny, she will shave, then come show me she shaved.


----------



## arbitrator

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Jim Norton has a good bit on this subject.
> 
> *When my wife is particularly horny, she will shave, then come show me she shaved.*


*Oh hell yes!*


----------



## happiness27

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Shave it for her


Yeah. No.


----------



## 269370

Howlingmad said:


> Wife shaved vagina 3 times...



You mean today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomDude

Ewww nooo... it gets prickly and even if you laser it, it just looks weird.

If you really dont like the excessive bush, just trim it with scissors. Then you have neat sexy pubs


----------



## Faithful Wife

Edmund said:


> Inloveforeverwithhubby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shave it for her
> 
> 
> 
> I trim hair, for her. It is a loving act, not for me. You know, before porn was so prevalent, almost no women shaved there. I think having pubic hair about 1/2" long (not shaved bare) is a good hygenic compromise between shaving and just letting it grown long. JMO.
Click to expand...

Some people are now jonesing for full bush, and there’s a whole genre for that in porn now.

Kids these days.


----------



## Luminous

Faithful Wife said:


> Some people are now jonesing for full bush, and there’s a whole genre for that in porn now.
> 
> Kids these days.


I'd prefer real dental floss for my teeth...


----------



## Mr.Married

At 38 my wife said the same as yours...4 years later she keeps it completely shaved all the time. Maybe your wife is about to turn the corner.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

happiness27 said:


> I'm sure you meant shaving pubs.


Shaving *Pubs* ? I'm familiar with Beer Pubs. I think shaving pubs are called Barber Shops here. Oh wait, did you mean *Pubes* ?


----------



## Maxwedge 413

In Florida is a chain of grocery stores called Publix. Don't go in expecting to lick pubs.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

If you do you'll get charged with lewd behavior. You'll need a pub-lic defender to get you off.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Where Prince Harry goes for a midnight snack....


----------



## Maxwedge 413

"Good show Max. Pip Pip!"


----------



## Faithful Wife

Max, you are a hair short of a full merkin.


----------



## JustTheWife

Faithful Wife said:


> You win best thread title of the day.


Even funnier that the guy is called "Howlingmad". Some might think his anger is justified because his wife only shaved her vagina 3 times.


----------



## arbitrator

Luminous said:


> *I'd prefer real dental floss for my teeth...*


*Maybe I'm in the minority, but I've really never been a very strong proponent of french-kissing "the bearded lady!"

I just let her know that if she loses that hair, "miracles" will happen*


----------



## Max.HeadRoom




----------



## ReformedHubby

You know, so many women shave theirs these days that I actually get more excited when I see bush....its become exotic...where as shaving used to be considered exotic. I go back and forth in my preference, luckily everyone I have been with was more than willing to accommodate me. Sometimes I prefer bald, sometimes I prefer full bush, other times a landing strip...or something cool like a lightening bolt, hmmm... ladies a christmas tree for the holidays would be fun, you could even dye the hair green :rofl:


----------



## personofinterest

I have very sensitive skin, so shaving is a sacrificial act of love. By day 3 after I am MISERABLE. I only do it if hubby asks because it's so uncomfortable.

I guess I'm a dainty, delicate flower.


----------



## Mr.Married

personofinterest said:


> I have very sensitive skin, so shaving is a sacrificial act of love. By day 3 after I am MISERABLE. I only do it if hubby asks because it's so uncomfortable.
> 
> I guess I'm a dainty, delicate flower.


Veet...takes a few applications but then just a maintenance routine


----------



## Mr.Married

For you ladies thinking of doing the laser hair removal: My wife's friend just did it. It took three trips, each trip was painful. She says it was worth it now but would not do it again.
Be ready to suck it up if you go for it.


----------



## Livvie

Howlingmad said:


> I've asked her to do it for me and says it hurts to much to do. Any other wifes not do it?


I'm not a "wifes" but I am a woman.... for people with sensitive skin it really is a no go. Why would you want that area of your partner to be painful??


----------



## katiecrna

Does she trim it or is it a full bush?


----------



## Maxwedge 413

It could be worse...


----------



## Maxwedge 413

.


----------



## happiness27

Howlingmad said:


> I've asked her to do it for me and says it hurts to much to do. Any other wifes not do it?


Again, the question - do you take a razor to your balls?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

happiness27 said:


> Again, the question - do you take a razor to your balls?


I wouldn't be so rude as to ask my wife to suck on my hairy balls. I'm a gentleman. I ask her to suck on my clean shaven balls. 

Same in reverse. I'm not going down there if I see hair. As a matter of fact, I'll just flip you over and hit it from the back. I dont want to look at your hairy snatch.


----------



## Red Sonja

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I'm not going down there if I see hair. As a matter of fact, I'll just flip you over and hit it from the back. I dont want to look at your hairy snatch.


No worries, a man with the above attitude wouldn't be getting anywhere near me or my snatch.


----------



## Blondilocks

Mr.Married said:


> Veet...takes a few applications but then just a maintenance routine


Are we to assume that you have personally used this product for the explicit purpose to remove pubic hair from your own body and are now recommending it to women?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Red Sonja said:


> No worries, a man with the above attitude wouldn't be getting anywhere near me or my snatch.


Which is why I have the attitude I have. It works well to filter out undesirable women.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Originally posted by *jlg07* in his thread "*Manscaping and one of the funniest stories I've read*

It is a man's review after trying Veet on his nethers. Hilarious.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ag=vs-health-convert-amazon-20#R2QP56S5P2DEGA


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Which is why I have the attitude I have. It works well to filter out undesirable women.



Do you ask to see their snatch first? Or you leave, when there’s a hairy snatch in sight? Trying to work out how this filter works in practice...🧐


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

happiness27 said:


> Again, the question - do you take a razor to your balls?




Yes, very much. Not just balls. But I leave something on the top so I don’t look like a boy (with a ginormous unit )
I have done it since 16 or so. My best friend taught me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker

inmyprime said:


> My best friend taught me.


TMI, just sayin’.


----------



## Diana7

inmyprime said:


> Yes, very much. Not just balls. But I leave something on the top so I don’t look like a boy (with a ginormous unit )
> I have done it since 16 or so. My best friend taught me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I do wonder why some men like women to look like young girls?


----------



## SentHereForAReason

Diana7 said:


> inmyprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very much. Not just balls. But I leave something on the top so I don’t look like a boy (with a ginormous unit )
> I have done it since 16 or so. My best friend taught me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do wonder why some men like women to look like young girls?
Click to expand...

My guess is how people percieve fashion from Hollywood and musicians. This perception that it's 'sexier' may come from porn?


----------



## BioFury

Diana7 said:


> Yes I do wonder why some men like women to look like young girls?


I've never found this argument to be very compelling. As one would also have to claim that women who prefer men with shaved facial hair, have the hots for adolescent boys.


----------



## happiness27

TheDudeLebowski said:


> happiness27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the question - do you take a razor to your balls?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so rude as to ask my wife to suck on my hairy balls. I'm a gentleman. I ask her to suck on my clean shaven balls.
> 
> Same in reverse. I'm not going down there if I see hair. As a matter of fact, I'll just flip you over and hit it from the back. I dont want to look at your hairy snatch.
Click to expand...

You said that to your wife?

It takes a lot more than shaving your balls to earn the title of gentleman.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

inmyprime said:


> Do you ask to see their snatch first? Or you leave, when there’s a hairy snatch in sight? Trying to work out how this filter works in practice...🧐
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I mean I'm blunt, and pretty crude about what I like, and the jokes I make. It turns a lot of women off. They don't want me, likewise I don't want them. They wouldn't be able handle me, and I'm not going to try and live my life apologizing all the time. 

You know, first date questions. She asks all about you, you ask all about her. Then you casually throw it out there when sex comes up...

Me: "so, do you shave?"
Her: "what do mean, "do I shave?""
Me: "put it this way. Some guys wonder if the carpet matches the curtains. Me, I hope I never find out what color that carpet is. You know?"

Just throw it out there. They will either like my sense of humor or they won't. Plus you find out weather or not they shave. Thats two birds my friend.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

happiness27 said:


> You said that to your wife?


Of course not. She knows I won't go down there when she hasn't shaved though. That last part about flipping them over was a joke. I would flip them over shaved or not! :grin2:


----------



## Diana7

stillfightingforus said:


> My guess is how people percieve fashion from Hollywood and musicians. This perception that it's 'sexier' may come from porn?


Yes its very much come from porn. Its not something that we used to do when I was younger before porn as we know it today. 
I think I find it slightly disturbing that men prefer their women's genitals to look more like prepubescent girls genitals.


----------



## zookeeper

Everyone is entitled to their preference, but I'm not sure how someone could feel good about requesting their lover do something painful. 

If you like it shaved and she doesn't mind, wunderbar! If she says it hurts, let it go. You really can't find pleasure in sex unless she shaves it?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Diana7 said:


> Yes its very much come from porn. Its not something that we used to do when I was younger before porn as we know it today.
> I think I find it slightly disturbing that men prefer their women's genitals to look more like prepubescent girls genitals.


Do you feel the same about men who wax and shave their chests? What about back hair? Of course some women like great hairy men. But the ones who like clean shaven, does that mean they like prepubescent boys?


----------



## arbitrator

Diana7 said:


> Yes its very much come from porn. Its not something that we used to do when I was younger before porn as we know it today.
> I think I find it slightly disturbing that men prefer their women's genitals to look more like prepubescent girls genitals.


*Not necessarily! There were sorority chicks who were both as clean as a whistle, and some as well-manicured and trimmed, even in my early 1970's college days. At least that was the experience of a bunch of overly-hormoned frat boys at a Louisiana university!

And that's despite the sad fact that the great majority of them still looked like Fidel Castro without a Cuban! 

It has absolutely nothing to do with prepubescence! A mature woman's parts are beyond beautiful and it's ashamed that they choose to cover them up with all that hair.*


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Nah, I mean I'm blunt, and pretty crude about what I like, and the jokes I make. It turns a lot of women off. They don't want me, likewise I don't want them. They wouldn't be able handle me, and I'm not going to try and live my life apologizing all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, first date questions. She asks all about you, you ask all about her. Then you casually throw it out there when sex comes up...
> 
> 
> 
> Me: "so, do you shave?"
> 
> Her: "what do mean, "do I shave?""
> 
> Me: "put it this way. Some guys wonder if the carpet matches the curtains. Me, I hope I never find out what color that carpet is. You know?"
> 
> 
> 
> Just throw it out there. They will either like my sense of humor or they won't. Plus you find out weather or not they shave. Thats two birds my friend.



Or they leave you and the shiny balls behind. . No birds.

I myself am not that bothered actually what the woman does down there. Hairy armpits somehow put me off more. Reminds me of a man. I shave those too (more hygienic). Maybe I’m a woman trapped in a dude’s body.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

zookeeper said:


> Everyone is entitled to their preference, but I'm not sure how someone could feel good about requesting their lover do something painful.
> 
> If you like it shaved and she doesn't mind, wunderbar! If she says it hurts, let it go. You really can't find pleasure in sex unless she shaves it?


I imagine waxing your back hair has got to be painful. I dont have back hair, so I wouldn't know. But if I did, and my lady told me "listen, that back hair is just a turn off to be honest" guess who is making an appointment to get his back waxed the very next day. If I can manage it, within that same hour the truth comes out of her mouth. 

I'm not going to get all indignant about it like "listen here lady. Back hair is natural! Thats the problem with these magazines showing pictures of hairless, tight bodied men! Its just another unrealistic body standard I have to live up to as a man. I'm not going to subject myself to the painful waxing, just so I can live up to these so called "standards" you women want to place on us men." 

Nah, I'll go out in the garage, grab a rope, take it with me to the salon and bite down on that effer while getting the hair is ripped from my body. Proudly wearing my blood stained shirt on the ride home, smile on my face thinking "oh man, shes going to rock my world tonight!"


----------



## 269370

CharlieParker said:


> TMI, just sayin’.




I didn’t say he showed me  He taught me that it’s a thing and that he does it. So I tried and liked it.
Can’t remember how it came up. I think we were having a shower together after a game of squash or something and I noticed there was more....definition.

Yeah...that conversation is still not going in the right direction for me...What, do women not compare their boobs when they shower together? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Of course not. She knows I won't go down there when she hasn't shaved though. That last part about flipping them over was a joke. I would flip them over shaved or not! :grin2:



I don’t understand. If you flip them over and discover the amazon jungle is worse on the back than on the front?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

Diana7 said:


> Yes its very much come from porn. Its not something that we used to do when I was younger before porn as we know it today.
> 
> I think I find it slightly disturbing that men prefer their women's genitals to look more like prepubescent girls genitals.



Show me one prepubescent girl that has a ‘Hitler’ or a landing strip on top of her vajayjay. Actually, you know what, scratch that, please DONT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

inmyprime said:


> Or they leave you and the shiny balls behind. . No birds.
> 
> I myself am not that bothered actually what the woman does down there. Hairy armpits somehow put me off more. Reminds me of a man. I shave those too (more hygienic). Maybe I’m a woman trapped in a dude’s body.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*To each their own! 

It's really all contingent on how your love interest feels about your physical appearance and how you conversely feel about theirs!*


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

inmyprime said:


> Or they leave you and the shiny balls behind. . No birds.


Well that's the point. No reason to waste each other's time.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

inmyprime said:


> Show me one prepubescent girl that has a ‘Hitler’ or a landing strip on top of her vajayjay. Actually, you know what, scratch that, please DONT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why don't you have a seat right over there.


----------



## arbitrator

TheDudeLebowski said:


> *"Why don't you have a seat right over there."*


*Hey, Dude: You never put in a guest appearance on that show, did you?*


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Well that's the point. No reason to waste each other's time.




But what if she was an otherwise perfect match for you?
This seems a rather random selection criteria....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Why don't you have a seat right over there.




Don’t know that show. Is it American?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john117

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Do you feel the same about men who wax and shave their chests? What about back hair? Of course some women like great hairy men. But the ones who like clean shaven, does that mean they like prepubescent boys?


Men have chest and back hair?  I better call my dermatologist.


----------



## Handy

Clean shaven women look too much like the Thanksgiving turkey I buy at the grocery store. Some hair looks a lot better.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

inmyprime said:


> But what if she was an otherwise perfect match for you?
> This seems a rather random selection criteria....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If she isn't in to my sense of humor, she is not a good selection for me, AT ALL. If you are talking about pube hair, then I could probably live with it. But I'm not going down on her. Which she might not be able to live with that. So again, we probably aren't meant to be.


----------



## Mr. Nail

inmyprime said:


> But what if she was an otherwise perfect match for you?
> This seems a rather random selection criteria....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As opposed to being above a certain height?
As opposed to driving the right car?
As opposed to having the right politics?

Any way, We have this worked out. Each of us shaves wherever and whenever we want to and the other doesn't whinge about it.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

arbitrator said:


> *Hey, Dude: You never put in a guest appearance on that show, did you?*


Not in the slightest. Women who look young even though they aren't just creep me out. Like Selena Gomez for example. She's 26, however she looks like a high school girl to me. She has a baby face. The thought of dating a girl who looks super young like that just creeps me out a bit. I know she can't help her baby face, and I can understand high school guys finding her attractive. However, dudes in their 30s, seems a little suspicious to me. But that is just me. I'm 34. I like a woman that looks like she is 27-38 years old.


----------



## azimuth

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I wouldn't be so rude as to ask my wife to suck on my hairy balls. I'm a gentleman. I ask her to suck on my clean shaven balls.
> 
> Same in reverse. I'm not going down there if I see hair. As a matter of fact, I'll just flip you over and hit it from the back. I dont want to look at your hairy snatch.



What if she wants to do a different position?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

inmyprime said:


> Don’t know that show. Is it American?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. When you have some free time. A few hours to sit down and watch some YouTube. Search for "to catch a predator" and be WARNED, you will get stuck watching these for a long time. At least, I did. Very addicting program. Chris Hansen has to be on the Mount Rushmore of trolls.


----------



## arbitrator

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Not in the slightest. Women who look young even though they aren't just creep me out. Like Selena Gomez for example. She's 26, however she looks like a high school girl to me. She has a baby face. The thought of dating a girl who looks super young like that just creeps me out a bit. I know she can't help her baby face, and I can understand high school guys finding her attractive. However, dudes in their 30s, seems a little suspicious to me. But that is just me. I'm 34. I like a woman that looks like she is 27-38 years old.


*Same here, Dude! I'm 65, and my OLD profiles dictate a preference for older women, 59-65. But I would love for these "crones" to be in good physical shape, just like this curmudgeon is, and in both good physical and mental health, and quite young at heart, much like myself! 

I greatly prefer their experience and maturity over immaturity and youthful lust. Like you, if I can see that the relationship is going somewhere, we can always find out all about each other by playing "20 Questions" long before deciding to let the BVD's ever hit the floor in a heated bout of passion!*


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

azimuth said:


> What if she wants to do a different position?


Cowgirl. I can bury my face in her breasts. Or we go reverse cowgirl. Or as Ron White calls it, "the lazy dog" which is basically doggy style where you both just fall over on to your sides and continue as you were.


----------



## azimuth

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Cowgirl. I can bury my face in her breasts. Or we go reverse cowgirl. Or as Ron White calls it, "the lazy dog" which is basically doggy style where you both just fall over on to your sides and continue as you were.


So you’re only limited to options that accommodate your aversion to pubic hair. It’s good you found a wife who’s ok with having sex be all about you.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

azimuth said:


> So you’re only limited to options that accommodate your aversion to pubic hair. It’s good you found a wife who’s ok with having sex be all about you.


I see my sense of humor is still lost on these forums.


----------



## BioFury

happiness27 said:


> It takes a lot more than shaving your balls to earn the title of gentleman.


*gasp* Not the eyebrows!


----------



## arbitrator

BioFury said:


> **gasp* Not the eyebrows!*


*One's eyebrows were expressly created for self-licking in public!

You can certainly get a lot of women's phone numbers that way!*


----------



## happiness27

I'm beginning to understand why guys are complaining of women not wanting to f them. This thread is a major turn off.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

I like a variety. My wife switches it up pretty often from bare to Ugandan bush with landing strip and such in between. I keep the boys smooth and a 12mm guard does the pubes for a manicured look that she prefers. We even dye our pubes at times to switch things up. You should do what makes you feel sexy.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

happiness27 said:


> I'm beginning to understand why guys are complaining of women not wanting to f them. This thread is a major turn off.


Lol. Which part was the turn off?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

PigglyWiggly said:


> I like a variety. My wife switches it up pretty often from bare to Ugandan bush with landing strip and such in between. I keep the boys smooth and a 12mm guard does the pubes for a manicured look that she prefers. We even dye our pubes at times to switch things up. You should do what makes you feel sexy.


Did you go with bubblegum pink? I believe the saying is "real men wear pink"


----------



## 269370

happiness27 said:


> I'm beginning to understand why guys are complaining of women not wanting to f them. This thread is a major turn off.




Either way, I’m pretty sure there’ll be a shortage of lady shavers in all of US tomorrow because the dude managed to scare the **** out of all the women on here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Did you go with bubblegum pink? I believe the saying is "real men wear pink"


nah we do natural looking colors like dark brown or black. I'd do pink if she wanted it though. If it feeds her desire for me, I'll do it. :grin2:


----------



## 269370

To be fair, it is nicer for the tongue not to get stuck in too much hair. But you have to either shave it frequently or grow it out otherwise it’s like licking sandpaper.

Who grows hair inside the vagina btw? (As the title implies). When my *****cat swallows too much hair, it sometimes comes up as a hairball with some food or a dead mouse.
Does the OP think there is a similar mechanism?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happiness27

TheDudeLebowski said:


> happiness27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to understand why guys are complaining of women not wanting to f them. This thread is a major turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Which part was the turn off?
Click to expand...

Ridiculing women about pubic hair. Like they aren't ridiculed enough already. Pubic hair or not is that individual's decision. Not their partner's.


----------



## arbitrator

happiness27 said:


> *Ridiculing women about pubic hair. Like they aren't ridiculed enough already. Pubic hair or not is that individual's decision. Not their partner's.*


*But wouldn't you agree that their partner should have a definite say in its physical presentation?

After all, it's their partner who is hopefully spending an inordinate amount of loving time down there!*


----------



## FieryHairedLady

I'm trying that Veet tomorrow!


----------



## 269370

arbitrator said:


> *But wouldn't you agree that their partner should have a definite say in its physical presentation?
> 
> After all, it's their partner who is hopefully spending an inordinate amount of loving time down there!*




I don’t think so. Woman’s vajayjay, woman decides what she wants to do with it.
Man can decide if he wants to put his face there. Man can request....’alterations’....
But no, for definitive say, woman decides.
Perhaps if you buy an artificial one, with lots of hair on it, put it on the night stand and then you will definitively have the definitive say whether it should be shaven heaven, or hairy Mary (with apologies to any Marys).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman

My wife only shaves when we go on vacation. A little TMI here, we are in our mid 60's and with every year that passes, so does bladder control. If she laughs or sneezes, she leaks. So, she wears pads. When she is shaved, the pad sticks to her, rather than the underwear. Not really comfortable, so a little denser forest is required to keep the damn thing in her panties. I just find that when it hits, it hits big, and I have to run. I do shave there, it feels good.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

arbitrator said:


> *
> After all, it's their partner who is hopefully spending an inordinate amount of loving time down there!*


As long as she wants. I'll set up my tarp, sleeping bag, and sleeping pad. Spend the night down there. 

She doesn't have to shave. But I don't have to go down there either. I wouldn't expect my wife to give me a blow job after ive been working outside sweating all day. I mean, she likes mayonnaise on her sandwiches enough. But not in the bedroom you know?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> I'm trying that Veet tomorrow!


You are a wonderful woman and your husband is a lucky man.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

PigglyWiggly said:


> I'd do pink if she wanted it though. If it feeds her desire for me, I'll do it. :grin2:


Exactly! The lengths men will go for their woman to want to jump his bones knows no end... Within reason obviously! Shaving? Well within reason. If she get all bumpy and and it hurts like crazy, obviously she won't be itching to jump in the sack dealing with that. You get a pass. If you are trying to pass it off as a major problem when it is just a minor inconvenience, go F yourself! We would do it for you! Clearly! Bubblegum pink ball hair and all!


----------



## PigglyWiggly

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Exactly! The lengths men will go for their woman to want to jump his bones knows no end... Within reason obviously! Shaving? Well within reason. If she get all bumpy and and it hurts like crazy, obviously she won't be itching to jump in the sack dealing with that. You get a pass. If you are trying to pass it off as a major problem when it is just a minor inconvenience, go F yourself! We would do it for you! Clearly! Bubblegum pink ball hair and all!


I agree. I think more women should look at electric shavers if they want less irritation and bumps. Their guy probably has one, give it a shot after the initial shave


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Handy said:


> Clean shaven women look too much like the Thanksgiving turkey I buy at the grocery store.


I see what you mean.


----------



## Mr.Married

Blondilocks said:


> Are we to assume that you have personally used this product for the explicit purpose to remove pubic hair from your own body and are now recommending it to women?


It is a common product in triathlon used by both men and women for that purpose.


----------



## happiness27

arbitrator said:


> happiness27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ridiculing women about pubic hair. Like they aren't ridiculed enough already. Pubic hair or not is that individual's decision. Not their partner's.*
> 
> 
> 
> *But wouldn't you agree that their partner should have a definite say in its physical presentation?
> 
> After all, it's their partner who is hopefully spending an inordinate amount of loving time down there!*
Click to expand...

No I don't agree that a partner should have any say in pubic hair removal anymore than a partner should expect oral sex from a partner. Individuals get to decide what they will or will not do. Sex is something that is freely given, not taken against another persons will or under pressure or duress.


----------



## happiness27

Using Veet on tender areas of skin is not recommended. Bikini line is as far as one could go. Asking a partner to cause harm to themselves is wrong.


----------



## BioFury

happiness27 said:


> No I don't agree that a partner should have any say in pubic hair removal anymore than a partner should expect oral sex from a partner. Individuals get to decide what they will or will not do. Sex is something that is freely given, not taken against another persons will or under pressure or duress.


I don't think anyone suggested forcefully shaving their wife/girlfriend if they refused. They're merely expressing their preferences, and that they're not willing to compromise those preferences in some cases.

It may not be PC to expect sex, or oral sex, from one's wife, but men do. Women expect their husband to make a living, and satisfy them, in the same fashion. Having expectations in relationships is completely normal - and healthy. People choose mates who they believe will meet their expectations.



happiness27 said:


> Using Veet on tender areas of skin is not recommended. Bikini line is as far as one could go. Asking a partner to cause harm to themselves is wrong.


I believe Veet makes a less aggressive formula for the more sensitive bits. Not that applying a chemical down there is a good idea - regardless of application strength.


----------



## arbitrator

happiness27 said:


> *No I don't agree that a partner should have any say in pubic hair removal anymore than a partner should expect oral sex from a partner. Individuals get to decide what they will or will not do. Sex is something that is freely given, not taken against another persons will or under pressure or duress.*


*Using this analogy, are you saying that relationship sex, shaving, denial of oral sex, among a plethora of other things should either be willingly avoided out of fear, distaste, the right to unilaterally deny or even perhaps used as a proverbial "bargaining chip" in getting what it is that they want? 

No one previously had used the word "force" here, because I personally would never force a spouse or significant other to ever do anything against their will, and I would fully expect the same out of them! If for some reason or rationale, they couldn't live with that, then I'd rather not be with them, or them with me!

That's what unrequited psychological and physiological love and affection is all about ~ mutual loving acceptance and never for purposes of bargaining, coercion, or denial!*


----------



## Blondilocks

@Andy1001, this thread could use the input of an expert. Care to share your global experience with pubic hair?


----------



## Andy1001

Blondilocks said:


> @Andy1001, this thread could use the input of an expert. Care to share your global experience with pubic hair?


When you are eating in a nice restaurant sometimes they will serve a piece of parsley with your meal.
I treat pubic hair like parsley.
I push it aside and keep eating.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Andy1001 said:


> When you are eating in a nice restaurant sometimes they will serve a piece of parsley with your meal.
> I treat pubic hair like parsley.
> I push it aside and keep eating.


Yeah, but parsley is edible. If it gets on the piece of steak you are eating, you just continue to eat. You aren't going to stop eating to fish out the parsley stuck between your teeth.


----------



## personofinterest

I'm gonna try the Veet. Honestly, I like the way things feel without hair, so if the Veetworks, it's a win-win


----------



## NobodySpecial

arbitrator said:


> *Get her a gift certificate to a day spa or salon for a full Brazilian!*


Ow. Ow. Ow Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. If shaving hurts. Then OW.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Mr.Married said:


> Veet...takes a few applications but then just a maintenance routine


OW. Ow. Ow Ow. I have super sensitive skin. I have tried this. I feel like I am enduring some kind of chemical torture! Then I look like a squirrel someone is serving up that they did not skin properly.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Diana7 said:


> Yes I do wonder why some men like women to look like young girls?


Do you feel the same way when you go swimming? Do you shave your armpits? Your legs?


----------



## Blondilocks

@Andy1001, I was hoping for a little input on the practices of different countries and cultures regarding this subject.


----------



## personofinterest

NobodySpecial said:


> Diana7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do wonder why some men like women to look like young girls?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel the same way when you go swimming? Do you shave your armpits? Your legs?
Click to expand...

Exactly. It's fine to not want to shave. Its rude to imply all men who like it are basically pedophiles.

Shaving is not a moral issue.


----------



## NobodySpecial

inmyprime said:


> I don’t understand. If you flip them over and discover the amazon jungle is worse on the back than on the front?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sew the cheeks together. Then you can't see it.


----------



## CharlieParker

happiness27 said:


> Asking a partner to cause harm


Agree. When my wife asked if she got a home hot waxing system would I (the lady gardener, her choice since early on) do it for her. I said sure. 

OMFG, while she was not actually harmed (nor smooth either), I have never been so traumatized.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

personofinterest said:


> I'm gonna try the Veet. Honestly, I like the way things feel without hair, so if the Veetworks, it's a win-win


God bless you and your kind heart. 

I'll never understand why preferences are seen as being oppressive to others. Its the same when some guys complain about how a lot of women like a tall man. "Oh we all have to be 6 foot tall otherwise they dont want anything to do with us!" Oh boohoo you cry baby. I'm 5'7" so some girls wont be attracted to me because I'm too short. I dont care! Why would I? 

Some men dont like a bearded clam. I don't. If that makes me a deal breaker for some women, I dont care. Why would I?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

NobodySpecial said:


> Sew the cheeks together. Then you can't see it.


Lol! Wait till they are sleep. Apply the wax and *rip* then when she wakes up screaming just pretend to have been asleep. Look all startled and be like "honey, you must have been having a bad dream or something. Idk"


----------



## NobodySpecial

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I imagine waxing your back hair has got to be painful. I dont have back hair, so I wouldn't know. But if I did, and my lady told me "listen, that back hair is just a turn off to be honest" guess who is making an appointment to get his back waxed the very next day. If I can manage it, within that same hour the truth comes out of her mouth.


I have gotten brazillians a bunch of times. It hurts like hell. My husband does not like his back hair but did not want to go to a salon. SO I offered to do it for him. Here's the thing. When someone else is waxing you, you can't see it. I had not yet read HOW to do it. I did it totally wrong. I put the wax on in the wrong direction. I ripped it off in the wrong direction. Once the wax is on, that **** is not coming off without the hair underneath. It was torture. Poor guy. I still apologize.

I was recently in for a wax. The woman was really good. She was telling me stories about guys who had been in and what total weenies they were. She was so funny she had to stop because I could not stay still I was laughing so hard. I got it together to finish the wax. But as I left, people were asking what was wrong because I had tears flowing from my eyes. I could not stop laughing. Best tip for a wax ever.


----------



## lucy999

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> I'm trying that Veet tomorrow!


Don't. Schedule an appt with a waxer. Far better.


----------



## NobodySpecial

CharlieParker said:


> Agree. When my wife asked if she got a home hot waxing system would I (the lady gardener, her choice since early on) do it for her. I said sure.
> 
> OMFG, while she was not actually harmed (nor smooth either), I have never been so traumatized.


Is it bad that that made me laugh really hard? As mentioned above, I did that to my husband. It is about technique, I guess. I STILL apologize for that, and it was YEARS ago.


----------



## lucy999

Ladies on this thread-do not, I repeat, DO NOT wax at home! Some things are better left to professionals. Just ante up, buttercup.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Alright, to the OP since this thread has gone far afield. I used to hate it because 1. the razors I had were ****. 2. The ingrown hairs itch like a mo fo. The ones that grow in wrong make giant white head like mini infections of doom. IF your wife is interested in a little R&D on the subject, I will share my journey.

Chemical hair removal products are TORTURE for me. The results are not attractive. I look like a victim of chemical warfare. That experiment was a full on success. I will ever touch that stuff again.

Shaving. I use a Gillette Fusion something something. Bad ass razor. The ingrown hair thing is an issue no matter what method you use. The key is to exfoliate to prevent dead cells from blocking pores. I used to spray witch hazel. A very sheer moisturizer after that is nice. Now I use a vitamin c screamy thing that you rub on. It does not over exfoliate and dry. It melts only the dead skin that is ready to go.

Waxing. As I said, it hurts. For ME, early on the pain was worse because it was mentally exaggerated by the fear and the unknown. Now it hurts way less. Also she should recognize that not all waxers are good. There are bits that hurt no matter what. But if she waxes her eyebrows, that hurts as much but does not seem bad because it is such a tiny surface area.

If she is not interested in R&D, I would not push it. The not pushing it was part of what engendered such a desire to overcome this not wanting to in me all those decades ago.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

NobodySpecial said:


> I have gotten brazillians a bunch of times. It hurts like hell. My husband does not like his back hair but did not want to go to a salon. SO I offered to do it for him. Here's the thing. When someone else is waxing you, you can't see it. I had not yet read HOW to do it. I did it totally wrong. I put the wax on in the wrong direction. I ripped it off in the wrong direction. Once the wax is on, that **** is not coming off without the hair underneath. It was torture. Poor guy. I still apologize.
> 
> I was recently in for a wax. The woman was really good. She was telling me stories about guys who had been in and what total weenies they were. She was so funny she had to stop because I could not stay still I was laughing so hard. I got it together to finish the wax. But as I left, people were asking what was wrong because I had tears flowing from my eyes. I could not stop laughing. Best tip for a wax ever.


Lol, that's awesome! I've always thought women had a much higher tolerance for pain than men in general. I hear the same thing with tattoos all the time. I mean, y'all go through child birth. It would only make sense that y'all can handle different levels of pain much better than men. 

I also watch this YouTube show called "hot ones" which is basically just a celebrity interview where they eat really hot chicken wings between questions. Same thing, the women who have been on that show are way more composed while their mouths are on fire. They typically outperform most of the guys who have been on that show. As a matter of fact, I dont think a woman has ever quit. A bunch of dudes weren't able to finish at all. Great show btw! Really funny, and really a good way to do an interview and get through to the person and past the robotic answers celebrities often give.


----------



## NobodySpecial

thedudelebowski said:


> lol! Wait till they are sleep. Apply the wax and *rip* then when she wakes up screaming just pretend to have been asleep. Look all startled and be like "honey, you must have been having a bad dream or something. Idk"


why is my crotch on fire??!!!!


----------



## arbitrator

NobodySpecial said:


> I have gotten brazillians a bunch of times. It hurts like hell. My husband does not like his back hair but did not want to go to a salon. SO I offered to do it for him. Here's the thing. When someone else is waxing you, you can't see it. I had not yet read HOW to do it. I did it totally wrong. I put the wax on in the wrong direction. I ripped it off in the wrong direction. Once the wax is on, that **** is not coming off without the hair underneath. It was torture. Poor guy. I still apologize.
> 
> I was recently in for a wax. The woman was really good. She was telling me stories about guys who had been in and what total weenies they were. She was so funny she had to stop because I could not stay still I was laughing so hard. I got it together to finish the wax. But as I left, people were asking what was wrong because I had tears flowing from my eyes. I could not stop laughing. Best tip for a wax ever.


*That's why if a neophyte is going to be waxed or the one who is doing the waxing, then please have a professional do it in order to forgo the convenience of, potential trauma and the potential money savings of a "home job!"

Otherwise, it's largely easy to trim, lather, moisturize, and shave!

But to those who either like to trim, shape, or even sport the bushy, au naturale look, I can only say, "to each their own!"

There's all kind of preferences in life! As long as it pleases yourself and your partner!*


----------



## Andy1001

Blondilocks said:


> @Andy1001, I was hoping for a little input on the practices of different countries and cultures regarding this subject.


If you take Ireland and Britain as a starting point then less of their ladies go for the bare look than here in the states.As you travel around Europe the further east you go the more you find women favoring the natural look,especially French,German and Spanish women.
When you start entering the Asian countries then the bare look starts to regain prominence.
At least that’s what I found.
However I dated a few Australian girls in London and all of them shaved their nether regions.
I had a casual fwb relationship with a Japanese student when I lived in NY.I traveled all the time but if I was around I would text her to see if she was free and tell her where I was going to be that night.One day about two hours after I texted her a bike courier called to my apartment with an envelope.In it was a key and some very short hairs.
That was a hell of a night.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

nobodyspecial said:


> why is my crotch on fire??!!!!


rofl

>


----------



## arbitrator

Andy1001 said:


> If you take Ireland and Britain as a starting point then less of their ladies go for the bare look than here in the states.As you travel around Europe the further east you go the more you find women favoring the natural look,especially French,German and Spanish women.
> When you start entering the Asian countries then the bare look starts to regain prominence.
> At least that’s what I found.
> However I dated a few Australian girls in London and all of them shaved their nether regions.
> *I had a casual fwb relationship with a Japanese student when I lived in NY.I traveled all the time but if I was around I would text her to see if she was free and tell her where I was going to be that night.One day about two hours after I texted her a bike courier called to my apartment with an envelope.In it was a key and some very short hairs.
> That was a hell of a night.*


*Andy: You damned dog, you!*


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Andy1001 said:


> If you take Ireland and Britain as a starting point then less of their ladies go for the bare look than here in the states.As you travel around Europe the further east you go the more you find women favoring the natural look,especially French,German and Spanish women.
> When you start entering the Asian countries then the bare look starts to regain prominence.
> At least that’s what I found.
> However I dated a few Australian girls in London and all of them shaved their nether regions.
> I had a casual fwb relationship with a Japanese student when I lived in NY.I traveled all the time but if I was around I would text her to see if she was free and tell her where I was going to be that night.One day about two hours after I texted her a bike courier called to my apartment with an envelope.In it was a key and some very short hairs.
> That was a hell of a night.


No wonder I'm so attracted to Asian women.


----------



## azimuth

personofinterest said:


> I'm gonna try the Veet. Honestly, I like the way things feel without hair, so if the Veetworks, it's a win-win


I use the Nair foam and it’s great. Using Nair makes it much smoother than shaving and for longer. (I also use that on my arms.)



It’s cool to have preferences but there’s a way to express them without making people feel like they’re undesirable for having one pubic hair, and not even worth having sex with. Hair maintenance takes a lot of time and effort and sometimes you miss a week, it happens. If a husband denied sexual positions because I missed a week of nairing that would build resentment.


----------



## Andy1001

azimuth said:


> I use the Nair foam and it’s great. Using Nair makes it much smoother than shaving and for longer. (I also use that on my arms.)
> 
> 
> 
> It’s cool to have preferences but there’s a way to express them without making people feel like they’re undesirable for having one pubic hair, and not even worth having sex with. Hair maintenance takes a lot of time and effort and sometimes you miss a week, it happens. If a husband denied sexual positions because I missed a week of nairing that would build resentment.


If a man turns down sex because a woman isn’t totally hairless in the pubic regions then his man card needs to be handed in for scrutinizing without delay.
A preference is one thing but......


----------



## SentHereForAReason

I think the real question is whether or not she was willing to shave for other men ...

Sorry TAM it's been too long since we have seen everyone's favorite post from 2018.

Just trying to lighten the mood 🙂


----------



## arbitrator

stillfightingforus said:


> *I think the real question is whether or not she was willing to shave for other men ...*


*FWIW, both of my cheating ex-wives shaved for their OM affair partners!

So I would guess that in their cases, shaving is just an act of the heart!*


----------



## ReformedHubby

stillfightingforus said:


> I think the real question is whether or not she was willing to shave for other men ...
> 
> Sorry TAM it's been too long since we have seen everyone's favorite post from 2018.
> 
> Just trying to lighten the mood 🙂


LoL, nicely played...but being honest...I have seen some amazing transformations take place when people get separated or divorced from both genders. All of a sudden they lose those extra pounds, and start grooming their nether regions, and many LD folks suddenly have a renewed interest in sex. Kind of sad really...I think in long term relationships a lot of times we take each other for granted.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

ReformedHubby said:


> LoL, nicely played...but being honest...I have seen some amazing transformations take place when people get separated or divorced from both genders. All of a sudden they lose those extra pounds, and start grooming their nether regions, and many LD folks suddenly have a renewed interest in sex. Kind of sad really...I think in long term relationships a lot of times we take each other for granted.


agreed and many don't know about new relationship energy and it's lifespan. After that settles down, you are going to have to put in more work to keep the fire lit


----------



## happiness27

arbitrator said:


> happiness27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No I don't agree that a partner should have any say in pubic hair removal anymore than a partner should expect oral sex from a partner. Individuals get to decide what they will or will not do. Sex is something that is freely given, not taken against another persons will or under pressure or duress.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Using this analogy, are you saying that relationship sex, shaving, denial of oral sex, among a plethora of other things should either be willingly avoided out of fear, distaste, the right to unilaterally deny or even perhaps used as a proverbial "bargaining chip" in getting what it is that they want?
> 
> No one previously had used the word "force" here, because I personally would never force a spouse or significant other to ever do anything against their will, and I would fully expect the same out of them! If for some reason or rationale, they couldn't live with that, then I'd rather not be with them, or them with me!
> 
> That's what unrequited psychological and physiological love and affection is all about ~ mutual loving acceptance and never for purposes of bargaining, coercion, or denial!*
Click to expand...

Love is so much more than body hair and oral sex. In our present shallow thinking world, the concept of love is lost on a number of people who have based their mindset on how porn presents sex.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

azimuth said:


> I use the Nair foam and it’s great. Using Nair makes it much smoother than shaving and for longer. (I also use that on my arms.)
> 
> 
> 
> It’s cool to have preferences but there’s a way to express them without making people feel like they’re undesirable for having one pubic hair, and not even worth having sex with. Hair maintenance takes a lot of time and effort and sometimes you miss a week, it happens. If a husband denied sexual positions because I missed a week of nairing that would build resentment.


I don't think it should matter if you aren't desirable to everyone. Seems a little egotistical to me to think otherwise. Not every woman is going to find a 5'7" skinny guy who can't grow a beard desirable. If they so happen to express how undesirable I am to them in not so polite of a way, it doesn't really bother me. I would actually joke about it in return at the expense of myself. "Yeah that's because you have never had this short, skinny, pasty white boy climb on top of you with some of the best stop and start lovin you've ever had." 

Its so easy to get offended these days. It's probably good for people to learn to laugh at themselves again. Instead of demanding nobody ever says anything negative about anyone. If I were a woman I would turn it around "Yeah well I need a landing strip because as it turns out, most guys can't figure out where it goes. I'm thinking of adding lights to the runway. Maybe I'll trim it into a little arrow pointing to the hood, and while I'm at it, add a tattoo that reads "check under the hood" so they can actually find it!" You know, learn to joke back a bit. Or something like "if you cant handle a little hair in your teeth, I'm not sure I could ever think of you as a real man. It just wouldn't work for me" something like that. Or you can go the self deprecating route "this bush is wild. Unkempt. Pan is the god of this bush. The god of all the wild places. Conversely, he is also god of the nymphs. Might be a few wood nymphs living down there as we speak as a matter or fact" 


Why anyone would take jokes and banter so serious is beyond me.


----------



## Andy1001

happiness27 said:


> Love is so much more than body hair and oral sex. In our present shallow thinking world, the concept of love is lost on a number of people who have based their mindset on how porn presents sex.


I will tell you something else about porn.
It gives women a totally unrealistic view as to how soon a plumber will call to your home.


----------



## SentHereForAReason

Andy1001 said:


> happiness27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love is so much more than body hair and oral sex. In our present shallow thinking world, the concept of love is lost on a number of people who have based their mindset on how porn presents sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you something else about porn.
> It gives women a totally unrealistic view as to how soon a plumber will call to your home.
Click to expand...

And now I know how real estate agents close sales!


----------



## ReformedHubby

happiness27 said:


> Love is so much more than body hair and oral sex. In our present shallow thinking world, the concept of love is lost on a number of people who have based their mindset on how porn presents sex.


I don't think love is about oral sex....but I think the singles on TAM would tell you that the chances of finding love would be diminished if you don't care for giving and receiving oral sex. The bottom line is the second time around people aren't willing to compromise, and there isn't anything wrong with that.


----------



## azimuth

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I don't think it should matter if you aren't desirable to everyone. Seems a little egotistical to me to think otherwise. Not every woman is going to find a 5'7" skinny guy who can't grow a beard desirable. If they so happen to express how undesirable I am to them in not so polite of a way, it doesn't really bother me. I would actually joke about it in return at the expense of myself. "Yeah that's because you have never had this short, skinny, pasty white boy climb on top of you with some of the best stop and start lovin you've ever had."
> 
> Its so easy to get offended these days. It's probably good for people to learn to laugh at themselves again. Instead of demanding nobody ever says anything negative about anyone. If I were a woman I would turn it around "Yeah well I need a landing strip because as it turns out, most guys can't figure out where it goes. I'm thinking of adding lights to the runway. Maybe I'll trim it into a little arrow pointing to the hood, and while I'm at it, add a tattoo that reads "check under the hood" so they can actually find it!" You know, learn to joke back a bit. Or something like "if you cant handle a little hair in your teeth, I'm not sure I could ever think of you as a real man. It just wouldn't work for me" something like that. Or you can go the self deprecating route "this bush is wild. Unkempt. Pan is the god of this bush. The god of all the wild places. Conversely, he is also god of the nymphs. Might be a few wood nymphs living down there as we speak as a matter or fact"
> 
> 
> Why anyone would take jokes and banter so serious is beyond me.



I do go hairless btw. Obviously I know I'm not desirable to everyone and I don't care about that. And believe it or not I do have a sense of humor. But you said "snatches" were ugly if they had one pubic hair and don't even want to look at them. You deny sex positions based on it. You keep saying it was a joke but apparently that's really how you feel. I was pointing out that makes you a selfish and bad lover. Life gets busy and sometimes we miss our maintenance day. But hey, there's someone for everyone. Some women would agree with their partners about ugly snatches. I will hopefully find someone who doesn't mind me missing a day using nair.


----------



## CharlieParker

azimuth said:


> Life gets busy and sometimes we miss our maintenance day.


For us it’s not really about the looks but rather the feel. Life got busy, and therefore a bit hairy. She’s usually fairly easily orgasmic but was recently having difficulty. The other day after she mentioned “too must friction” the maintenance was quickly caught up. We will put my theory to the test later.


----------



## arbitrator

azimuth said:


> I do go hairless btw. Obviously I know I'm not desirable to everyone and I don't care about that. And believe it or not I do have a sense of humor. But you said "snatches" were ugly if they had one pubic hair and don't even want to look at them. You deny sex positions based on it. You keep saying it was a joke but apparently that's really how you feel. I was pointing out that makes you a selfish and bad lover. Life gets busy and sometimes we miss our maintenance day. But hey, there's someone for everyone. Some women would agree with their partners about ugly snatches. I will hopefully find someone who doesn't mind me missing a day using nair.


*IMHO, there is no such thing as an ugly pudenda! Nowadays, they just seem to fall into the categorization of either being (1) ungroomed, (2) groomed, and (3) well-groomed!

Having a marked preference for the latter two does not, in any way, make a man a bad lover! It's just his personal choice!*


----------



## azimuth

CharlieParker said:


> For us it’s not really about the looks but rather the feel. Life got busy, and therefore a bit hairy. She’s usually fairly easily orgasmic but was recently having difficulty. The other day after she mentioned “too must friction” the maintenance was quickly caught up. We will put my theory to the test later.


Right, but you didn't call her "snatch" ugly and you didn't deny her sex because of it, like the Dude does? I know exactly about the difference of how it feels when I do or don't, that's why I do.


----------



## azimuth

arbitrator said:


> *IMHO, there is no such thing as an ugly pudenda! Nowadays, they just seem to fall into the categorization of either being (1) ungroomed, (2) groomed, and (3) well-groomed!
> 
> Having a marked preference for the latter two does not, in any way, make a man a bad lover! It's just his personal choice!*


He said he would not do certain positions because of it, and didn't want to look at it, which does make a bad lover during those times.


----------



## arbitrator

azimuth said:


> *He said he would not do certain positions because of it, and didn't want to look at it, which does make a bad lover during those times.*


*I would think that the better vernacular would be "insensitive lover!"*


----------



## ReformedHubby

I do think the shaving thing has given some women a complex about when to be intimate with a new lover. I had a date with one woman and we had very good chemistry. We ended up being intimate and then afterwards she said she almost didn't invite me back to her place because she hadn't shaved. Ladies...honestly its not that big of deal, we'd rather have sex in the moment than to have you be shy because you have some growth down there. Well...at least thats how I feel...


----------



## Andy1001

I hadn’t really paid any heed to this thread until @Blondilocks mentioned me and at that stage I thought it was a joke to be honest.
However now that I’ve read back I can see that some men are very serious about not wanting to sleep with a woman who isn’t cleanly shaved.
And then they wonder why they aren’t getting any action.
Guys, unless you are capable of attracting really beautiful women you can’t be so picky.
Sex is like everything else in life,give and take.
And remember this.If you don’t want to go down on your woman, someone else will.


----------



## notmyrealname4

arbitrator said:


> * A mature woman's parts are beyond beautiful and it's ashamed that they choose to cover them up with all that hair.*




No women "choose" to have pubic hair. Our bodies are designed to begin growing it around the time of puberty. So I dunno, take it up with God or evolution. Women aren't responsible for it. No modern woman would "choose to cover [them] up with all that hair". Because so many men find it disgusting.


A word about Veet, Nair, etc. 

Experts warn against using depilatories like Veet, Nair* - NY Daily News



> Depilatories work by dissolving hair with chemicals such as calcium hydroxide and potassium hydroxide — but those same toxins can also irritate skin, sometimes for months.



Info. on calcium hydroxide:

https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/ipcsneng/neng0408.html


Info. on potassium hydroxide:

https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/ipcsneng/neng0357.html


I would never recommend that anyone ever slather this poison on their skin; let alone their genitalia. Especially on an ongoing basis.


----------



## personofinterest

I'll say this. If I knew my husband would be in itchy, rashy pain every time he did something.....I would NOT be so selfish as to expect him to do it anyway or rejecting any.part of him because of it. And I CERTAINLY woukdnt consider it some big marital issue that required counsel.


----------



## Diana7

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Do you feel the same about men who wax and shave their chests? What about back hair? Of course some women like great hairy men. But the ones who like clean shaven, does that mean they like prepubescent boys?


I dont like it when men shave their chests etc.


----------



## Diana7

happiness27 said:


> Love is so much more than body hair and oral sex. In our present shallow thinking world, the concept of love is lost on a number of people who have based their mindset on how porn presents sex.


Absolutely, some common sense. :smile2:


----------



## ConanHub

Never been with a bald woman.

Might try and talk Mrs. Conan into it at least once.

I surprised her once being totally shaved. She didn't notice much difference in feel, probably because she wasn't shaved, and did NOT like the look.

I like hair as long as it isn't taking over.

I like the amazon but not the jungle.


----------



## notmyrealname4

Diana7 said:


> I dont like it when men shave their chests etc.




I accept that men have hairy chests; and sometimes back. Of course we don't even question when men have hairy underarms, forearms or legs, toes, fingers.

If a man is naturally hairless, that's great. If he grows hair as he gets older, I accept it. None of us look better as we get older.

I expect a man to shave his face. My equivalent of that is using skin creams, exfoliants, moisturizers, masks, make-up; and pulling stray hairs from around my eyebrows. I think I'm one of the last few women in North America who doesn't remove her eyebrows, then draws or paints them back on?!?!?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

azimuth said:


> Right, but you didn't call her "snatch" ugly and you didn't deny her sex because of it, like the Dude does? I know exactly about the difference of how it feels when I do or don't, that's why I do.


Oh good Lord. Seems like a good time to say "clam" down. Do you really think I've ever denied my wife sex or sexual positions before? 

Its called talking ****. I do a lot of it.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

notmyrealname4 said:


> I think I'm one of the last few women in North America who doesn't remove her eyebrows, then draws or paints them back on?!?!?


Well if you do that today, it's cultural appropriation. Rhianna found out the hard way.


----------



## CharlieParker

CharlieParker said:


> We will put my theory to the test later.


Yup, worked no problem. She thinks it’s age/menopause related, one more thing, but whatever it takes.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Diana7 said:


> I dont like it when men shave their chests etc.


What about bubblegum pink ball hair, styled into a Mohawk?


----------



## azimuth

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Oh good Lord. Seems like a good time to say "clam" down. Do you really think I've ever denied my wife sex or sexual positions before?
> 
> Its called talking ****. I do a lot of it.


Yes because you said it. Did you or did you not say that you’d hit it from behind because you don’t even want to look at it if it has one hair? Your “humor” is cruel. You were the one throwing the word snatch around. Peace out.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

azimuth said:


> Yes because you said it. Did you or did you not say that you’d hit it from behind because you don’t even want to look at it if it has one hair? Your “humor” is cruel. You were the one throwing the word snatch around. Peace out.


My humor can be cruel, yes. If anything, I've been denied giving oral because she hasn't shaved. I've denied oral a few times because I was sweaty all day long and worried about unpleasant ball sack odors. Listen, I would happily stick my tongue as far as I can stick it up her ass if she wanted me to. Do you really think a little hair is going to stop me? I'm just talking ****. 

Also, I don't see what is wrong with the word snatch. Perhaps you prefer the word clam, muff, pink taco, beaver, box, whisker biscuit, or cooch?


----------



## Mr. Nail

Diana7 said:


> I dont like it when men shave their chests etc.


You also hate goatees. You seem to have a lot of strong opinions about male hair, for an outsider.


----------



## Prodigal

Regardless of the ongoing pubic hair debate, I think we can safely assume that OP was just some drive-by guy who wanted to post for yucks.

The thing is, the poor slob at least deserves to be set straight on anatomy a bit. Shaving a vagina? The "thing" that is the canal between a woman's external sex organs and the cervix? I certainly hope (1) his wife isn't attempting to insert a razor into her vagina, and (2) that she doesn't suspect hair growth in that region. Sigh ....


----------



## 269370

NobodySpecial said:


> I have gotten brazillians a bunch of times. It hurts like hell. My husband does not like his back hair but did not want to go to a salon. SO I offered to do it for him. Here's the thing. When someone else is waxing you, you can't see it. I had not yet read HOW to do it. I did it totally wrong. I put the wax on in the wrong direction. I ripped it off in the wrong direction. Once the wax is on, that **** is not coming off without the hair underneath. It was torture. Poor guy. I still apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> I was recently in for a wax. The woman was really good. She was telling me stories about guys who had been in and what total weenies they were. She was so funny she had to stop because I could not stay still I was laughing so hard. I got it together to finish the wax. But as I left, people were asking what was wrong because I had tears flowing from my eyes. I could not stop laughing. Best tip for a wax ever.




A feminist goes to a wax salon....
Ok I see. Jokes about men in excruciating pain make you laugh then. < mental note > 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

Andy1001 said:


> If you take Ireland and Britain as a starting point then less of their ladies go for the bare look than here in the states.As you travel around Europe the further east you go the more you find women favoring the natural look,especially French,German and Spanish women.
> 
> When you start entering the Asian countries then the bare look starts to regain prominence.
> 
> At least that’s what I found.
> 
> However I dated a few Australian girls in London and all of them shaved their nether regions.
> 
> I had a casual fwb relationship with a Japanese student when I lived in NY.I traveled all the time but if I was around I would text her to see if she was free and tell her where I was going to be that night.One day about two hours after I texted her a bike courier called to my apartment with an envelope.In it was a key and some very short hairs.
> 
> That was a hell of a night.



In Australia, pubic hair grows upside down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

ReformedHubby said:


> LoL, nicely played...but being honest...I have seen some amazing transformations take place when people get separated or divorced from both genders. All of a sudden they lose those extra pounds, and start grooming their nether regions, and many LD folks suddenly have a renewed interest in sex. Kind of sad really...I think in long term relationships a lot of times we take each other for granted.



It’s probably just the stress of getting through a divorce. Divorce can be balding, down there. (Yeah right).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

Andy1001 said:


> I will tell you something else about porn.
> 
> It gives women a totally unrealistic view as to how soon a plumber will call to your home.



Dude, you NEED to learn more jokes.  (still totally true though).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Listen, I would happily stick my tongue as far as I can stick it up her ass if she wanted me to. Do you really think a little hair is going to stop me?



It might. If it’s an ‘overgrowth’ situation. It’s like trying to walk through a metal fence.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwedge 413

TheDudeLebowski said:


> My humor can be cruel, yes. If anything, I've been denied giving oral because she hasn't shaved. I've denied oral a few times because I was sweaty all day long and worried about unpleasant ball sack odors. Listen, I would happily stick my tongue as far as I can stick it up her ass if she wanted me to. Do you really think a little hair is going to stop me? I'm just talking ****.
> 
> Also, I don't see what is wrong with the word snatch. Perhaps you prefer the word clam, muff, pink taco, beaver, box, whisker biscuit, or cooch?


Snatch was a great movie. Clams are delicious. Muffs keep your hands warm in the winter. Pink tacos are great if it's thinly sliced rare steak. I was once chased by a beaver in a creek when I fell out of my friend's boat. I carried 3 heavy boxes full of folded blue prints up the stairs at work today. I have whisker biscuits on mine and my son's compound bows. And who doesn't smile when referring to a vagina as a cooch? All true.

@azimuth - I don't understand why you're getting so angry at TheDude. He is just being inflammatory for humor's sake, on a goofy thread where most of the people are in good spirits. I've read many of his posts over the years and he's never struck me as a misogynist or truly tenacious twat terrier. He's just enjoying this stupid thread, and even if he was so shallow as to turn down a good meal due to a messy kitchen -- That's his choice. He's a happily married man, so I assume his wife has found a way to love him even if you wouldn't. It's okay. It's all going to be O K .

And Dude, waxing the wife while she sleeps is likely to get you kicked in the chops. I use a modified tactic where I apply the wax and then stick the bed sheet to her. Set off the smoke alarm and down the hallway she runs, smoother than a kangaroo rat.


----------



## happiness27

inmyprime said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I would happily stick my tongue as far as I can stick it up her ass if she wanted me to. Do you really think a little hair is going to stop me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might. If it’s an ‘overgrowth’ situation. It’s like trying to walk through a metal fence.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yet another nasty visual for women to have in their heads. Now pubic hair is a metal fence. 

Can you even begin to compare your descriptions to if women got into negatively describing male genitalia? (Which is some thing hurtful and mean that I would never even think, let alone think of doing.)


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Snatch is one of my all time favorite movies! So many quotable lines.


----------



## happiness27

Maxwedge 413 said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> My humor can be cruel, yes. If anything, I've been denied giving oral because she hasn't shaved. I've denied oral a few times because I was sweaty all day long and worried about unpleasant ball sack odors. Listen, I would happily stick my tongue as far as I can stick it up her ass if she wanted me to. Do you really think a little hair is going to stop me? I'm just talking ****.
> 
> Also, I don't see what is wrong with the word snatch. Perhaps you prefer the word clam, muff, pink taco, beaver, box, whisker biscuit, or cooch?
> 
> 
> 
> Snatch was a great movie. Clams are delicious. Muffs keep your hands warm in the winter. Pink tacos are great if it's thinly sliced rare steak. I was once chased by a beaver in a creek when I fell out of my friend's boat. I carried 3 heavy boxes full of folded blue prints up the stairs at work today. I have whisker biscuits on mine and my son's compound bows. And who doesn't smile when referring to a vagina as a cooch? All true.
> 
> @azimuth - I don't understand why you're getting so angry at TheDude. He is just being inflammatory for humor's sake, on a goofy thread where most of the people are in good spirits. I've read many of his posts over the years and he's never struck me as a misogynist or truly tenacious twat terrier. He's just enjoying this stupid thread, and even if he was so shallow as to turn down a good meal due to a messy kitchen -- That's his choice. He's a happily married man, so I assume his wife has found a way to love him even if you wouldn't. It's okay. It's all going to be O K .
> 
> And Dude, waxing the wife while she sleeps is likely to get you kicked in the chops. I use a modified tactic where I apply the wax and then stick the bed sheet to her. Set off the smoke alarm and down the hallway she runs, smoother than a kangaroo rat.
Click to expand...

Upset because its only funny if you're a junior high level thinking guy. If its funny between a couple, that's their business. But otherwise its crude and rude.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

happiness27 said:


> Yet another nasty visual for women to have in their heads. Now pubic hair is a metal fence.
> 
> Can you even begin to compare your descriptions to if women got into negatively describing male genitalia? (Which is some thing hurtful and mean that I would never even think, let alone think of doing.)


It's nothing we've not heard before. You know how many **** jokes there are in stand up comedy?


----------



## Maxwedge 413

happiness27 said:


> Yet another nasty visual for women to have in their heads. Now pubic hair is a metal fence.
> 
> Can you even begin to compare your descriptions to if women got into negatively describing male genitalia? (Which is some thing hurtful and mean that I would never even think, let alone think of doing.)


Penises are small and silly, smelly and goofy looking. Men base their identities on something that looks like a deformed, stillborne puppy. They compare everything in their everyday lives to them, and act as if it was a nuclear missile given to them by Zeus. It is their greatest pride, while their greatest fears revolve around it also. Yes, penises are ugly. So are vaginas. But boy oh boy do they make beautiful music when you put them together. 

Get over yourself.


----------



## 269370

happiness27 said:


> Yet another nasty visual for women to have in their heads. Now pubic hair is a metal fence.
> 
> Can you even begin to compare your descriptions to if women got into negatively describing male genitalia? (Which is some thing hurtful and mean that I would never even think, let alone think of doing.)




Sorry. We joke because we are in awe of them (vajayjays). It’s the best thing that ever happened to (straight) men, shaven or not.

(What’s so terrible about a fence?)

Unfortunately penises lack the equivalence in beauty, elegance and awesomeness. And joking wouldn’t be that funny...

But just to tilt the scales for the sensitive ones:

What is that insensitive bit at the base of the penis called?

The man.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happiness27

Maxwedge 413 said:


> happiness27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another nasty visual for women to have in their heads. Now pubic hair is a metal fence.
> 
> Can you even begin to compare your descriptions to if women got into negatively describing male genitalia? (Which is some thing hurtful and mean that I would never even think, let alone think of doing.)
> 
> 
> 
> Penises are small and silly, smelly and goofy looking. Men base their identities on something that looks like a deformed, stillborne puppy. They compare everything in their everyday lives to them, and act as if it was a nuclear missile given to them by Zeus. It is their greatest pride, while their greatest fears revolve around it also. Yes, penises are ugly. So are vaginas. But boy oh boy do they make beautiful music when you put them together.
> 
> Get over yourself.
Click to expand...

Stop demeaning women's genitalia. I'm done being told to get over myself. I'd rather stand up for myself.

There's nothing wrong with penises either. They are only as beautiful as the human they are attached to, though.


----------



## azimuth

Maxwedge 413 said:


> @azimuth - I don't understand why you're getting so angry at TheDude. He is just being inflammatory for humor's sake, on a goofy thread where most of the people are in good spirits. I've read many of his posts over the years and he's never struck me as a misogynist or truly tenacious twat terrier. He's just enjoying this stupid thread, and even if he was so shallow as to turn down a good meal due to a messy kitchen -- That's his choice. He's a happily married man, so *I assume his wife has found a way to love him even if you wouldn't. *It's okay. It's all going to be O K .


I’m not angry, I was discussing the topic. There’s a thread of anger in his posts, however, underlying the “humor.” I think most men would cringe at the way he describes a woman’s parts. I don’t know why you said the bolded. Why would he want other women to love him?

The way he went on about it, made it seem like a woman’s worth was just boiled down to if they have pubic hair or not. I guess he was joking though and I was a sucker so he doubled down to make me look stupid.


----------



## azimuth

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Penises are small and silly, smelly and goofy looking. Men base their identities on something that looks like a deformed, stillborne puppy. They compare everything in their everyday lives to them, and act as if it was a nuclear missile given to them by Zeus. It is their greatest pride, while their greatest fears revolve around it also. Yes, penises are ugly. So are vaginas. But boy oh boy do they make beautiful music when you put them together.
> 
> Get over yourself.


As a straight woman I would never say those things about a penis. I love them and honestly think they’re beautiful. I don’t like insults for either gender. It’s very juvenile. You’re right this thread is ridiculous and I’m sad I wasted my time on this one.


----------



## 269370

azimuth said:


> I love them and honestly think they’re beautiful.



I have never heard anyone say that about a penis. Shurely shome mishtake? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwedge 413

happiness27 said:


> Stop demeaning women's genitalia.


I don't think I did.



azimuth said:


> I think most men would cringe at the way he describes a woman’s parts.


You would be very surprised then, to know how men actually talk and joke.



azimuth said:


> As a straight woman I would never say those things about a penis.


You're too sweet for this world.



inmyprime said:


> Unfortunately penises lack the equivalence in beauty, elegance and awesomeness.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## 269370

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Speak for yourself.



Wot. You like penis? Tell me more 🤪



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Who doesn't? Your grammar has gone down hill btw.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

To veet or not to veet now, that's the question. 

Ok here's a question, is there any truth to it that shaving actually makes you hairier?

My aunt says she shaved her arm once and that to this day it is hairier then the other.

My friend said her sister went to a place and got shaved or waxed? It was like an all over lower body thing said she loved it.

Feeling so smooth all over sounds nice, but I wonder if it would grow back even thicker?


----------



## Maxwedge 413

I've always thought that was a myth based on a misunderstanding. Your natural normal-length arm or leg hairs have thin fine tips. If you shave them, then the hair grows back with full-width cut-off tips, which would make it seem thicker (stubble ends). But that's not really "thicker", it just seems like it, since it's blunt. But everybody has some hairy old Aunt with a bunch of old-wives (or Aunt's) tales.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

inmyprime said:


> But just to tilt the scales for the sensitive ones:
> 
> What is that insensitive bit at the base of the penis called?
> 
> The man.


Whats the useless flaps around a vagina called? A woman. 

That joke is so old it can vote.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

Oh my goodness, kicking the beehive again. Or is it kicking the hot honeypot?


----------



## 269370

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Who doesn't? Your grammar has gone down hill btw.




Penis goes up, grammar glows dlown....Natural circle of llllove ✈


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Whats the useless flaps around a vagina called? A woman.
> 
> 
> 
> That joke is so old it can vote.




What do you call the flap around the penis? Also a woman...

Dammit I didn’t want to continue that joke....it continued itself.

We gonna get our asses banned for sexism, euphemism, euphorism and retardism....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001

inmyprime said:


> What do you call the flap around the penis? Also a woman...
> 
> Dammit I didn’t want to continue that joke....it continued itself.
> 
> We gonna get our asses banned for sexism, euphemism, euphorism and retardism....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a lot of ism’s.
Or is this interventionism.
Or stereoisomerism.


----------



## Blondilocks

I just try to remember that this thread is in the Men's Clubhouse. More leeway is granted than if it were in another forum.


----------



## Blondilocks

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> To veet or not to veet now, that's the question.
> 
> Ok here's a question, is there any truth to it that shaving actually makes you hairier?
> 
> My aunt says she shaved her arm once and that to this day it is hairier then the other.
> 
> My friend said her sister went to a place and got shaved or waxed? It was like an all over lower body thing said she loved it.
> 
> Feeling so smooth all over sounds nice, but I wonder if it would grow back even thicker?


Please don't try Veet or any depilatory for the genital area. Product can 'travel' and you really don't want that crap getting up inside of you. I can't even imagine the pain that would cause. Testimonials notwithstanding.


----------



## ReformedHubby

I'd be remiss if I didn't mention what happened to me last evening. My girlfriend came back into town after a lengthy vacation with her kids. I hadn't planned on seeing her until tomorrow, but since the airport isn't far from where I live she decided to swing buy. She hadn't shaved when she was on vacation, I didn't mind that. But....she is a ginger...and yesterday I realized the carpet does NOT match the drapes. Unbelievable....I feel so misled. I mean isn't this something you are supposed to tell your partner? I ended up breaking up with her over this. She said she would shave, but I told her its too late. I will always know that the carpet doesn't match the drapes, and for me thats a deal breaker. I am headed to Texas on business this week, @TheDudeLebowski and I are going to have a beer and talk about how I can find a way to move past this. I am still shaking my head, I've never experienced this level of betrayal. There has to be a support group or something out there for things like this.


----------



## Andy1001

ReformedHubby said:


> I'd be remiss if I didn't mention what happened to me last evening. My girlfriend came back into town after a lengthy vacation with her kids. I hadn't planned on seeing her until tomorrow, but since the airport isn't far from where I live she decided to swing buy. She hadn't shaved when she was on vacation, I didn't mind that. But....she is a ginger...and yesterday I realized the carpet does NOT match the drapes. Unbelievable....I feel so misled. I mean isn't this something you are supposed to tell your partner? I ended up breaking up with her over this. She said she would shave, but I told her its too late. I will always know that the carpet doesn't match the drapes, and for me thats a deal breaker. I am headed to Texas on business this week, @TheDudeLebowski and I are going to have a beer and talk about how I can find a way to move past this. I am still shaking my head, I've never experienced this level of betrayal. There has to be a support group or something out there for things like this.


Ginger beer?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

If she has freckles, I would give her a second chance. @ReformedHubby 

Freckles are HOT! To this dude anyway. I understand you are hurt. But freckles man. If you look past the pubes and look deep into her freckled cheeks, you will see she is worth another shot.


----------



## personofinterest

I don't mean to be insensitive, but a man who would break up with a woman because she didn't tell him she colored her hair is sad. Almost as sad as a man who couldn't tell it was fake color to begin with. I mean, red hair coloring usually screams like a neon sign that it is not natural. I'd tell her she dodged a bullet to be perfectly honest.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

personofinterest said:


> I don't mean to be insensitive, but a man who would break up with a woman because she didn't tell him she colored her hair is sad. Almost as sad as a man who couldn't tell it was fake color to begin with. I mean, red hair coloring usually screams like a neon sign that it is not natural. I'd tell her she dodged a bullet to be perfectly honest.


I think he is kidding.  

I have red hair. It is natural. But yeah I hate seeing fake red hair.


----------



## Livvie

I'm sure he was kidding. It was pretty funny.

I will say that the carpet does NOT always match the drapes. And I'm talking natural colorings.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Maxwedge 413 said:


> If you do you'll get charged with lewd behavior. You'll need a pub-lic defender to get you off.


You'll need Active Consent (facetious) 😉😉

Also, who hasn't periodically shaved their wife's private area for the both of you? That may be a smaller group? Or I'm projecting here.

For us it's a candle, soft music, extended play time.

But Owners beware it it a definite maintenance thing.

I like it. But we've gone not and yes over the years. Either way is good for me. 

I remember the first time years ago and she was a little embarrassed the first time she explained during a gyn appointment. Times have changed though.


----------



## arbitrator

personofinterest said:


> I don't mean to be insensitive, but a man who would break up with a woman because she didn't tell him she colored her hair is sad. Almost as sad as a man who couldn't tell it was fake color to begin with. I mean, red hair coloring usually screams like a neon sign that it is not natural. I'd tell her she dodged a bullet to be perfectly honest.


*I think that the poster was kidding!*


----------



## arbitrator

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You'll need Active Consent (facetious) ����
> 
> Also, who hasn't periodically shaved their wife's private area for the both of you? That may be a smaller group? Or I'm projecting here.
> 
> For us it's a candle, soft music, extended play time.
> 
> But Owners beware it it a definite maintenance thing.
> 
> I like it. But we've gone not and yes over the years. Either way is good for me.
> 
> *I remember the first time years ago and she was a little embarrassed the first time she explained during a gyn appointment. Times have changed though.*


*I used to Referee football with a Gynecologist! From hearing some of his generic stories, nothing really surprises him as he said that he had damned near seen it all!

I could tell one poignant one of his tales but I'm afraid it would gross everybody out!*


----------



## ReformedHubby

personofinterest said:


> I don't mean to be insensitive, but a man who would break up with a woman because she didn't tell him she colored her hair is sad. Almost as sad as a man who couldn't tell it was fake color to begin with. I mean, red hair coloring usually screams like a neon sign that it is not natural. I'd tell her she dodged a bullet to be perfectly honest.


LoL, I knew I would get somebody!


----------



## ReformedHubby

TheDudeLebowski said:


> If she has freckles, I would give her a second chance. @ReformedHubby
> 
> Freckles are HOT! To this dude anyway. I understand you are hurt. But freckles man. If you look past the pubes and look deep into her freckled cheeks, you will see she is worth another shot.


Ha, ha...no freckles...I was kidding of course....but the first part of the post is actually true...carpet didn't exactly match the drapes...but...strawberry blonde is close enough...


----------



## NobodySpecial

personofinterest said:


> I don't mean to be insensitive, but a man who would break up with a woman because she didn't tell him she colored her hair is sad. Almost as sad as a man who couldn't tell it was fake color to begin with. I mean, red hair coloring usually screams like a neon sign that it is not natural. I'd tell her she dodged a bullet to be perfectly honest.


It is one thing to think the joke is dumb. I do. But you do know he was joking, right?


----------



## personofinterest

NobodySpecial said:


> It is one thing to think the joke is dumb. I do. But you do know he was joking, right?


He got me! I think my cycnicism was showing....

I gotta filter what I read better.


----------



## Maxwedge 413

NobodySpecial said:


> It is one thing to think the joke is dumb. I do. But you do know he was joking, right?


There are many witty women on TAM who can appreciate a joke for a joke, be it good or bad. But some ladies (and men, perhaps) just don't get it. I don't know if it is the lack of inflection in the written word, or that they lack a sense of humor, or that they are just too fired up to see it. I've always thought... I can laugh or cry - I'd rather laugh.

On a side note, Mrs Wedge has always shaved herself bare. Like, since she was a teen long long ago. I would prefer the soft feel of short-trimmed pubes, but she finds it a quick and easy grooming step to shave as part of her daily shower. She does it for herself, and not me, and that's just fine as long as she's still happy to bump-n-grind with me. I know the look of her happy O-face much better than I know what her keek looks like.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

Time to stir....I LOVE FUZZY PITS!!! I don't like them hairy like mine but 5-7 day unshaven pits are very sexy to me as well as the scent they hold.


----------



## Andy1001

arbitrator said:


> Ragnar Ragnasson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need Active Consent (facetious) ����
> 
> Also, who hasn't periodically shaved their wife's private area for the both of you? That may be a smaller group? Or I'm projecting here.
> 
> For us it's a candle, soft music, extended play time.
> 
> But Owners beware it it a definite maintenance thing.
> 
> I like it. But we've gone not and yes over the years. Either way is good for me.
> 
> *I remember the first time years ago and she was a little embarrassed the first time she explained during a gyn appointment. Times have changed though.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I used to Referee football with a Gynecologist! From hearing some of his generic stories, nothing really surprises him as he said that he had damned near seen it all!
> 
> I could tell one poignant one of his tales but I'm afraid it would gross everybody out!*
Click to expand...

Did it involve him losing his watch?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

arbitrator said:


> *I used to Referee football with a Gynecologist! From hearing some of his generic stories, nothing really surprises him as he said that he had damned near seen it all!
> 
> I could tell one poignant one of his tales but I'm afraid it would gross everybody out!*


Apparently the OP wants to throw a flag because his wife _isn't _clipping. Of course, going too long without clipping can lead to a "face mask" penalty. But that awkward stubble period between shaves will draw an "unnecessary roughness" flag and if he persists, he will suffer "roughing the passer." And if she's sensitive at that time, any attempts at "blocking below the waist" will likely be ruled out as "illegal contact" and she will hit him with an "intentional grounding." Realistically speaking, shaving or not, sex is just a minefield of potential personal fouls.


----------



## arbitrator

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Apparently the OP wants to throw a flag because his wife _isn't _clipping. Of course, going too long without clipping can lead to a "face mask" penalty. But that awkward stubble period between shaves will draw an "unnecessary roughness" flag and if he persists, he will suffer "roughing the passer." And if she's sensitive at that time, any attempts at "blocking below the waist" will likely be ruled out as "illegal contact" and she will hit him with an "intentional grounding." Realistically speaking, shaving or not, sex is just a minefield of potential personal fouls.


*Yeti: Good job! I need a Line Judge on my crew for this season! You seem knowledgeable enough on the rules! 

Are you game?*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

arbitrator said:


> *Yeti: Good job! I need a Line Judge on my crew for this season! You seem knowledgeable enough on the rules!
> 
> Are you game?*


Arb,

I'm always game...
... but I'm not moving to Texas. I'm allergic to anything above 70 degrees F!


----------



## arbitrator

Andy1001 said:


> Did it involve him losing his watch?


*Better!

As he was coming in to see a new client who had already disrobed and had propped herself up onto the table facing away from him, all while what he thought that he saw was his female assistants frizzy hair from the back of her head, presumably being busy while prepping the patient ~ not so!

It was actually the client's frizzy bush, which he conservatively estimated had hair as long as 4 to 5 inches! Didn't think that it had ever been cut!*


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Ya'll are killin' me. 😊😊


----------



## Blondilocks

@arbitrator. Just a question arb, is your period key broken? Only asking because your exclamation point has been getting quite a workout.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Blondilocks said:


> @arbitrator. Just a question arb, is your period key broken? Only asking because your exclamation point has been getting quite a workout.


Arb's period is definitely getting erratic. Male menopause maybe.


----------



## Andy1001

Blondilocks said:


> @arbitrator. Just a question arb, is your period key broken? Only asking because your exclamation point has been getting quite a workout.


Meeeoooowwwww😾


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Diana7 said:


> Yes its very much come from porn. Its not something that we used to do when I was younger before porn as we know it today.
> I think I find it slightly disturbing that men prefer their women's genitals to look more like prepubescent girls genitals.


In the 70s and early 80s it was also very common in Atlanta and Houston. Add to that as we all spent a lot of time at the beach and boating you have all the women in micros who were micro shaved.

Porn may have shown the condition off more and added too the count but personal knowledge is it was a common among age groups at least even way back.

Just adding more data.


----------



## arbitrator

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Arb,
> 
> I'm always game...
> ... but I'm not moving to Texas. I'm allergic to anything above 70 degrees F!


*If I had a choice, I'd be calling up there at CU's Folsom Field any day compared to calling down here in the heat and humidity of Central/South Texas! *


----------



## FieryHairedLady

I just spent 45 min in the shower....Hope ya'll are happy! 

Peer pressure.....Jeez!!!

:laugh: :grin2:


----------



## Andy1001

Forty five minutes!
What were you using,a tweezers?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

arbitrator said:


> *If I had a choice, I'd be calling up there at CU's Folsom Field any day compared to calling down here in the heat and humidity of Central/South Texas! *


I actually live closer to the USAFA. Even higher in altitude (7,285 ft above sea level), so it rarely, if ever gets hot, especially by the time season starts. Falcon Stadium is hardly a modern arena, but it's in a beautiful setting. And despite Air Force being in a relative down cycle right now, there's always some very spirited football played there. Great atmosphere for a second tier program. 

It alternates from year to year as to who visits and who's home: Army one year, Navy the next. But those are always great games. By the time the Army or Navy comes to town, service academy bragging rights are on the line. The Commander in Chiefs Trophy means as much to these kids as a national championship does to Alabama or Clemson.

Oh, and you'll not find any players kneeling at Falcon Stadium ... except during the game in support of an injured comrade.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Andy1001 said:


> Forty five minutes!
> What were you using,a tweezers?


I had other things to do too. lol


----------



## Andy1001

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> I had other things to do too. lol


Well I hope you had some company during your “shower”.


----------



## happyhusband0005

My wife went full laser. Now she wishes she had left a landing strip so she had options in the future. But she preferred the laser as the 5 o'clock shadow is never nice. Before laser she waxed. Now she has had laser removal for her whole body, legs, arms, pits and bush. Saves her a lot of time and she is smooth as a babies bottom.


----------



## Prodigal

happiness27 said:


> Stop demeaning women's genitalia. I'm done being told to get over myself. I'd rather stand up for myself.


Y'know, I don't get it. You are griping about the posts to this thread. Okay, you have the right to do so. But if you don't like what's being said, why not just ignore a bunch of folks getting somewhat crude and rowdy? Great, stand up for yourself. But this isn't a debate thread. Lighten up already .... JEESH! 

P.S. - As I frequently say, if you don't like what someone is posting, use the ignore feature. It's your friend.


----------



## happiness27

Prodigal said:


> happiness27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop demeaning women's genitalia. I'm done being told to get over myself. I'd rather stand up for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, I don't get it. You are griping about the posts to this thread. Okay, you have the right to do so. But if you don't like what's being said, why not just ignore a bunch of folks getting somewhat crude and rowdy? Great, stand up for yourself. But this isn't a debate thread. Lighten up already .... JEESH!
> 
> P.S. - As I frequently say, if you don't like what someone is posting, use the ignore feature. It's your friend.
Click to expand...

...because that would be easier on the guys who are having fun poking fun at women's pubic hair? There are women reading this thread, too. Just want to make they don't get a one sided viewpoint from men unwilling to see their behavior as asinine.


----------



## Andy1001

Prodigal said:


> Y'know, I don't get it. You are griping about the posts to this thread. Okay, you have the right to do so. But if you don't like what's being said, why not just ignore a bunch of folks getting somewhat crude and rowdy? Great, stand up for yourself. But this isn't a debate thread. Lighten up already .... JEESH!
> 
> P.S. - As I frequently say, if you don't like what someone is posting, use the ignore feature. It's your friend.


This is why women have orgasms.
They can be happy and still ****ing moan!
Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

happyhusband0005 said:


> My wife went full laser. Now she wishes she had left a landing strip so she had options in the future. But she preferred the laser as the 5 o'clock shadow is never nice. Before laser she waxed. Now she has had laser removal for her whole body, legs, arms, pits and bush. Saves her a lot of time and she is smooth as a babies bottom.


What a gal! Once and done.


----------



## arbitrator

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> *I just spent 45 min in the shower....Hope ya'll are happy!
> 
> Peer pressure.....Jeez!!!*
> 
> :laugh: :grin2:


*Yes! There is a God!*


----------



## Maxwedge 413

I was going to suggest using a belt sander for female epilation, but clearly they would need some mansplaining to use it properly....


----------



## arbitrator

happyhusband0005 said:


> *My wife went full laser. Now she wishes she had left a landing strip so she had options in the future. But she preferred the laser as the 5 o'clock shadow is never nice. Before laser she waxed. Now she has had laser removal for her whole body, legs, arms, pits and bush. Saves her a lot of time and she is smooth as a babies bottom.*


*If you don't mind me asking, exactly how much did all that "laser" set you and your better-half back?*


----------



## arbitrator

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> *I actually live closer to the USAFA. Even higher in altitude (7,285 ft above sea level), so it rarely, if ever gets hot, especially by the time season starts. Falcon Stadium is hardly a modern arena, but it's in a beautiful setting. And despite Air Force being in a relative down cycle right now, there's always some very spirited football played there. Great atmosphere for a second tier program.
> 
> It alternates from year to year as to who visits and who's home: Army one year, Navy the next. But those are always great games. By the time the Army or Navy comes to town, service academy bragging rights are on the line. The Commander in Chiefs Trophy means as much to these kids as a national championship does to Alabama or Clemson.
> 
> Oh, and you'll not find any players kneeling at Falcon Stadium ... except during the game in support of an injured comrade.*


*Kind of like the Sun Bowl In El Paso. UTEP plays there.

It's an old, modestly renovated, 1960's stadium, but the mountainous view of El Paso and Juarez in the background is absolutely beautiful!

But this time of year, El Paso is hotter than Satan's left testicle!*


----------



## azimuth

inmyprime said:


> I have never heard anyone say that about a penis. Shurely shome mishtake?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You mean you never got a greeting card with that written in it?


----------



## azimuth

Blondilocks said:


> I just try to remember that this thread is in the Men's Clubhouse. More leeway is granted than if it were in another forum.


You opened up a new world for me lol. I was just viewing “Active Topics.” I never saw the sub forums. Yeah, sorry I didn’t realize this was the “Men’s Clubhouse.” I’ll be more mindful of that in the future!


----------



## CharlieParker

happyhusband0005 said:


> she had left a landing strip so she had options in the future.


Hmm, landing strip vs. Hitler mustache, pros and cons? I’m not googleing that at work.


----------



## arbitrator

Andy1001 said:


> *Forty five minutes!
> What were you using,a tweezers?*


*I absolutely wouldn't mind helping prep a recipient of that for 45 minutes!

Might even do it for free!*


----------



## arbitrator

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> *In the 70s and early 80s it was also very common in Atlanta and Houston. Add to that as we all spent a lot of time at the beach and boating you have all the women in micros who were micro shaved.
> 
> Porn may have shown the condition off more and added too the count but personal knowledge is it was a common among age groups at least even way back.
> 
> Just adding more data.*


*Having spent time down at Galveston, Crystal Beach, McFadden Beach and Surfside(Freeport), all South of Houston, during that time frame in my more youthful years, you could tell that the lions share of bikini wearers down there had definitely gotten themselves prepped. 

All except once! Saw this one poor girl down at Surfside that had a yellow bikini on, lying on the beach tanning! 

Let's just say that upon closer examination, it looked like one of those black hairy tarantulas was trying to make a spirited escape from her bikini bottoms!

Enough said!*


----------



## Prodigal

happiness27 said:


> ...because that would be easier on the guys who are having fun poking fun at women's pubic hair? There are women reading this thread, too. Just want to make they don't get a one sided viewpoint from men unwilling to see their behavior as asinine.


So report what you don't like to the moderators. Also go take a nap. Or just continue to gripe. Whatever ...


----------



## 269370

CharlieParker said:


> Hmm, landing strip vs. Hitler mustache, pros and cons? I’m not googleing that at work.




‘The Hitler’ has usually a little more authority; but is less predictable; can sometimes be a slap in the face if you misread it. (I swear I can sometimes hear someone scream in high pitch German, if I carefully put my ear next to it).

‘The Landing Strip’ is usually more inviting; but can also be ‘bumpy’, especially if it is the wrong time of the month and the weather changes abruptly:

As they say: to each his own. Strength lies not in defence, but in attack! Heute Europa, morgen die Welt!! Jawohl. 🧐


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Andy1001 said:


> Well I hope you had some company during your “shower”.


"Company" didn't get off work til 4 pm


----------



## 269370

happiness27 said:


> ...because that would be easier on the guys who are having fun poking fun at women's pubic hair? There are women reading this thread, too. Just want to make they don't get a one sided viewpoint from men unwilling to see their behavior as asinine.




Who said we don’t see it as asinine? Asininity was invented in the Men’s Clubhouse 🤪🤪🤪


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker

inmyprime said:


> ‘The Hitler’ has usually a little more authority; but is less predictable; can sometimes be a slap in the face if you misread it. (I swear I can sometimes hear someone scream in high pitch German, if I carefully put my ear next to it).
> 
> ‘The Landing Strip’ is usually more inviting; but can also be ‘bumpy’, especially if it is the wrong time of the month and the weather changes abruptly:
> 
> As they say: to each his own. Strength lies not in defence, but in attack! Heute Europa, morgen die Welt!! Jawohl. 🧐
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We do speak German. Often heard is “Halt die klappe und leck die ******”


----------



## 269370

CharlieParker said:


> We do speak German. Often heard is “Halt die klappe und leck die ******”



Beides geht aber nicht! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker

inmyprime said:


> Beides geht aber nicht!


Lol, technically true.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

inmyprime said:


> Who said we don’t see it as asinine? Asininity was invented in the Men’s Clubhouse 🤪🤪🤪
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. Some of us are willing to stand up and own our asinine!

side anecdote: My junior year in high school, there was a group of unruly guys who would frequently disrupt English class. The teacher often called them asinine. One day, they decided they'd make a statement back at her and they all went down to the local t-shirt shop and got matching tees that said in big bold letters "ASININE."

.... however, they rather ignorantly spelled it "ASSININE." (this was years before spell check)

They proudly marched into class together the next and stood upright, facing front, thrusting out their chests as if to make the word bigger and more prominent, before taking their seats.

The teacher could only shake her head and facepalm before muttering "I rest my case."


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Okay, so I had to give google translate a workout before liking those posts, but it was worth it.

BTW, am I the only one who things German is an awesome, and highly expressive language? I'd much rather listen to German than French or Italian.


----------



## 269370

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Okay, so I had to give google translate a workout before liking those posts, but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, am I the only one who things German is an awesome, and highly expressive language? I'd much rather listen to German than French or Italian.



If I ever needed to get a tattoo on my...Glied, German would probably be the only language that could accommodate it: 

Rindfleischetikettierungsueberwachungsaufgabenuebertragungsgesetz.

Otherwise I agree. A little hard on the throat for me sometimes. But since it’s my second language, I don’t mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john117

TheDudeLebowski said:


> No wonder I'm so attracted to Asian women.


It's a big continent .


----------



## 269370

john117 said:


> It's a big continent .




Can’t even see it on the map. Must be hiding somewhere under a bush 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

john117 said:


> It's a big continent .


Is that a tranny joke? I'm taking it as a tranny joke. Those Thai ladyboys aren't my style John.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

azimuth said:


> You mean you never got a greeting card with that written in it?


Now you come around. For future consideration, I'll keep all my man banter to these forums. As much as I can stand to keep it to myself anyway. I'm a Libra. If you lovely ladies are getting all carried away over there in the ladies forums with womanly trash talk and banter... I might just feel a need to balance it out a bit. 

No hard feelings to the ladies who read this thread and just throw up in their mouths a bit. Then bring the thunder from the clam end of things. I get it. Its basically your duty at some point to say what a pig TheDude can sound like at times. No hard feelings to anyone. Its all love. I like a good roast back and forth. We are used to it over here.


----------



## 269370

azimuth said:


> You mean you never got a greeting card with that written in it?



The most romantic card I ever got:










Utility comes before beauty.

It’s hard, not to have the beauty of it acknowledged  
It’s hard, either way 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> *Okay, so I had to give google translate a workout before liking those posts, but it was worth it.*
> 
> BTW, am I the only one who things German is an awesome, and highly expressive language? I'd much rather listen to German than French or Italian.


*I took high school German I and I couldn't even translate it ~ as if I could!*


----------



## VibrantWings

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Is that a tranny joke? I'm taking it as a tranny joke. Those Thai ladyboys aren't my style John.



"It's called BangKOK not Bang*****"


----------



## arbitrator

VibrantWings said:


> "It's called BangKOK not Bang*****"


*That's nasty ~ but I love it!*


----------



## 1RedKing

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Jim Norton has a good bit on this subject.
> 
> When my wife is particularly horny, she will shave, then come show me she shaved.


Hence OP's wife has shaved three times. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

1RedKing said:


> *Hence OP's wife has shaved three times.*


*Hell! I would think that my RSXW shaved that many times on a daily basis before going to see her two out-of-town boyfriends!

Nothing like making it attractive for the other man!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

john117 said:


> It's a big continent .


And diverse, too. 

So many Americans think Asians are all the same, and call them all "Japanese" or "Chinese" (much the same way, they ignorantly refer to all Hispanics as "Mexican), but anybody who's paying attention can easily tell the unique characteristics from one nation or at least region to the next. 

Even in his prejudice, I learned there must be real differences from my father; he though Korean women were unattractive, but had a real fetish for Thai women. I worked with a fella with a major Japanese fetish who wouldn't go near a Chinese woman.


----------



## john117

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Is that a tranny joke? I'm taking it as a tranny joke. Those Thai ladyboys aren't my style John.


Big, as in, huge diversity of people, cultures, etc. Much more so than Europe.

My s-wife is from one of the former USSR -istans. Vastly different from two other Asians I dated (from Malaysia and Taiwan). I'm also an honorary Indian citizen since I've been working with them forever, lots of Arabs and a few Iranians, Turks, Israelis, etc etc.

Knowing all these wonderful - for the most part - cultures has taught me that Asia is a huge place, much more so than Europe or North America. Not only big diversity wise, but with huge differences between seemingly next door neighbor cultures.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

john117 said:


> Big, as in, huge diversity of people, cultures, etc. Much more so than Europe.
> 
> My s-wife is from one of the former USSR -istans. Vastly different from two other Asians I dated (from Malaysia and Taiwan). I'm also an honorary Indian citizen since I've been working with them forever, lots of Arabs and a few Iranians, Turks, Israelis, etc etc.
> 
> Knowing all these wonderful - for the most part - cultures has taught me that Asia is a huge place, much more so than Europe or North America. Not only big diversity wise, but with huge differences between seemingly next door neighbor cultures.


That points out another common American misperception. They don't think of the USSR-istans are part of Asia, or even India for that matter. That is assuming they can name more than just Afghanistan or even Pakistan as independent nations, but I doubt many could name the K-stans or the T-stans. The few that have heard of Kazakhstan, only have because of 'Borat.' And of course the Middle East is just that.. the Middle East, not part of Asia! Asia is just all those ****** eyed, yellow-skinned people.


----------



## DustyDog

Howlingmad said:


> I've asked her to do it for me and says it hurts to much to do. Any other wifes not do it?


I've been around the block quite a bit. I have never met a shaved V. I don't think I want to.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

You two are being silly. Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese, Taiwanese, Korean.... They self identify as Asian. Nobody from Russia says they are asian. Nobody from India says they are Asian. Talk to a guy from Laos, and he will say he's Asian. You guys cant change American cultre on this thread. I'm not going to start calling my neighbor from Jordan an Asian man. He would probably take offense. Nobody from Egypt is calling themselves African American either while we are on the subject. 

When I say Asian woman, you know I'm not talking about any girl with the last name Patel.


----------



## aine

So it's true then, the US of A is the centre of the universe!


----------



## john117

The grad student my advisor was bedding had an Italian name, looked Asian as in "Oriental" and had an awesome Central American Spanish accent


----------



## Andy1001

john117 said:


> The grad student my advisor was bedding had an Italian name, looked Asian as in "Oriental" and had an awesome Central American Spanish accent


I worked with an engineer in Munich ,his name was Francis Williams.
He was from Peru!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

TheDudeLebowski said:


> You two are being silly. Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese, Taiwanese, Korean.... They self identify as Asian. Nobody from Russia says they are asian. Nobody from India says they are Asian. Talk to a guy from Laos, and he will say he's Asian. You guys cant change American cultre on this thread. I'm not going to start calling my neighbor from Jordan an Asian man. He would probably take offense. Nobody from Egypt is calling themselves African American either while we are on the subject.
> 
> When I say Asian woman, you know I'm not talking about any girl with the last name Patel.


That all may be, but that hypothetical Laotian man who refers to himself as Asian will still see himself as very culturally distinct from a Chinese man or even a Thai (which is right next door) man. 

Yes we, rather colloquially use Asian more as a racial description than a geographic one, and that geography is far east. But even within that far eastern geography, theres a ton of variety.


----------



## Mr.Married

aine said:


> So it's true then, the US of A is the centre of the universe!


Well yeah! It's like saying the sky is blue....or in this case "it's only been shaved three times" which apparently the whole world knows now.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

john117 said:


> The grad student my advisor was bedding had an Italian name, looked Asian as in "Oriental" and had an awesome Central American Spanish accent


Wow. That's all kinds of exotic rolled up into a single package. I'm sure she didn't want for attention.


----------



## john117

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Wow. That's all kinds of exotic rolled up into a single package. I'm sure she didn't want for attention.


She was awesome looking, flirty, etc. No wonder my Prof fell for her . I think one parent Italian, one Asian, ended up in Dominican Republic or some such. Never visited Asia, just looked the part. 

S-wife and dd1 can pass for any nationality from Mediterranean all the way to Southeast Asia. Dd2 is believed to be French, Spanish, or Italian, sometimes Irish. None is remotely accurate. Dd1 has valley girl accent while dd2 - thanks to orthodontics, French lessons, and the use of $2 words - has a very strange accent and diction. Nobody believes they're sisters.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

I shouldn't say out loud but with all this discussion and it being in my mind, we lit the candles and got Alexa going with soft music last night.

I had one light so I could see, a towel and warm water and new razor, and I did the honors for W. 

Great fun all around.


----------



## CharlieParker

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I shouldn't say out loud but with all this discussion and it being in my mind, we lit the candles and got Alexa going with soft music last night.
> 
> *I had one light so I could see,* a towel and warm water and new razor, and I did the honors for W.
> 
> Great fun all around.












Just kidding. 

More seriously, is that something you normally do for her or was it just because of this thread?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I shouldn't say out loud but with all this discussion and it being in my mind, we lit the candles and got Alexa going with soft music last night.
> 
> I had one light so I could see, a towel and warm water and new razor, and I did the honors for W.
> 
> Great fun all around.


That sounds fun and sexy but I could never do this. My skin is far too sensitive, I can barely shave myself without major problems. I gave up trying years ago. I would never let anyone else do it to me, it is too much risk on them of harming me very badly. However, having someone give you a sexy short cut with the trimmer is fun.


----------



## john117

A Norelco trimmer mounted at the end of a robotic arm and controlled by our vision system... Sounds doable. 

https://goo.gl/images/RmjtFm


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

CharlieParker said:


> Just kidding.
> 
> More seriously, is that something you normally do for her or was it just because of this thread?


I actually do this on an every now and then basis. She keeps things trim normally.

I've done this as a great thing to share with a GF even before M, a hundred years ago. It's a great way to build intimacy and I'm here to help!

😎😎


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Faithful Wife said:


> That sounds fun and sexy but I could never do this. My skin is far too sensitive, I can barely shave myself without major problems. I gave up trying years ago. I would never let anyone else do it to me, it is too much risk on them of harming me very badly. However, having someone give you a sexy short cut with the trimmer is fun.


And that's the thing! Find out what's comfortable for all and it's a great way to draw close and much fun to boot. 

And afterwards everyone feels special and loved!

PS I'm actually quite good at it, have had much practice on best ways to do. 
Spanning different women I can share some steps are similar yet each have unique areas for very careful attention. So far I'm batting a thousand, no players injured!

I don't know why but I've always thought this a super great activity between partners. I just roll with it.
😍😍


----------



## happyhusband0005

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> What a gal! Once and done.


Yah, but it's like getting a tattoo, permanent so when she's older she might want to cover it up more, but that will not be an option. Got her series of laser removal sessions a few years ago and not a single hair has grown since.


----------



## happyhusband0005

arbitrator said:


> *If you don't mind me asking, exactly how much did all that "laser" set you and your better-half back?*


Not really sure for all those areas I think it was over 2k maybe over 3k. I've learned not to ask questions about her beauty regimen.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I shouldn't say out loud but with all this discussion and it being in my mind, we lit the candles and got Alexa going with soft music last night.
> 
> I had one light so I could see, a towel and warm water and new razor, and I did the honors for W.
> 
> Great fun all around.


Some creep over at the NSA appreciated your use of Alexa while you two got busy no doubt.


----------



## john117

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Some creep over at the NSA appreciated your use of Alexa while you two got busy no doubt.


Hopefully it was a regular Alexa not the camera model


----------



## Cletus

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I shouldn't say out loud but with all this discussion and it being in my mind, we lit the candles and got Alexa going with soft music last night.


"Alexa, order new blades and shaving cream"


----------



## Cletus

john117 said:


> A Norelco trimmer mounted at the end of a robotic arm and controlled by our vision system... Sounds doable.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/RmjtFm


You could train it on NASA videos of Valles Marinaris fly-overs.


----------



## CharlieParker

Cletus said:


> "Alexa, order new blades and shaving cream"


Does she understand “From Dollar Shave Club”? @Fozzy


----------



## personofinterest

So as I was letting my alarm snooze this morning I picked up my phone to scroll through the active topics, and in my still sleepy state, I read this title as her vaginae is only 38 years old. Now that would be an interesting thread lol…


----------



## Maxwedge 413

How old is the rest of her? Has she found the proverbial "fountain" of vaginal youth, or is it the extreme opposite? Genital Progeria???


----------



## Mr.Married

personofinterest said:


> So as I was letting my alarm snooze this morning I picked up my phone to scroll through the active topics, and in my still sleepy state, I read this title as her vaginae is only 38 years old. Now that would be an interesting thread lol…


Better than 38 years of mold. Someone dust that thing off !!!


----------



## Steelman

19 pages on this? Figures.......


----------



## Mr.Married

Steelman said:


> 19 pages on this? Figures.......


Don't forget to vote on my thread of the same topic! >


----------



## happiness27

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Indeed. Some of us are willing to stand up and own our asinine!
> 
> side anecdote: My junior year in high school, there was a group of unruly guys who would frequently disrupt English class. The teacher often called them asinine. One day, they decided they'd make a statement back at her and they all went down to the local t-shirt shop and got matching tees that said in big bold letters "ASININE."
> 
> .... however, they rather ignorantly spelled it "ASSININE." (this was years before spell check)
> 
> They proudly marched into class together the next and stood upright, facing front, thrusting out their chests as if to make the word bigger and more prominent, before taking their seats.
> 
> The teacher could only shake her head and facepalm before muttering "I rest my case."


I certainly applaud the boys for getting the gist of the root word in asinine.


----------



## 269370

happiness27 said:


> I certainly applaud the boys for getting the gist of the root word in asinine.




Put ‘assinine’ and ‘breastacular’ together, and we might have something to work with here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happiness27

inmyprime said:


> Put ‘assinine’ and ‘breastacular’ together, and we might have something to work with here...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was junior high, right?


----------



## Prodigal

happiness27 said:


> That was junior high, right?


Yep, you bet your sweet azz was! And as long as you keep walking past the guys hanging around their lockers picking their boogers and snapping their jocks while putting your nose in the air and saying, "EEEEWWWWWWW GROSS," they will continue flinging the B.S.

Some people never learn ...


----------



## happiness27

Prodigal said:


> Yep, you bet your sweet azz was! And as long as you keep walking past the guys hanging around their lockers picking their boogers and snapping their jocks while putting your nose in the air and saying, "EEEEWWWWWWW GROSS," they will continue flinging the B.S.
> 
> Some people never learn ...


Yes, I remember it well.

I remember the gangs of guys who did exactly that. The ones who put their hands down my blouse and up my dress.

And the guy on the bus who kept sitting beside me (when I was 12) and talking in my ear about how he molested his female dog and looking down the front of my dress and asking me about sexual things (that I knew nothing about) while the other guys laughed. 

Yeah, I remember junior high and the guys who found it amusing to abuse females. 

I wasn't able to speak back to them then. I just took it and shoved down any budding self esteem that was attempting to take root.

But, time has matured me enough to find a voice that I didn't have back then.

Unfortunately, it appears that time has failed to mature some guys.


----------



## 269370

happiness27 said:


> Yes, I remember it well.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the gangs of guys who did exactly that. The ones who put their hands down my blouse and up my dress.




Yeah that’s clearly the same as talking out of one’s ass....🤨
Has everyone been abused on here? In which case it would be insensitive to make those kinds of jokes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

inmyprime said:


> *Yeah that’s clearly the same as talking out of one’s ass....��
> Has everyone been abused on here? In which case it would be insensitive to make those kinds of jokes.*


*Probably like most people on here at TAM, I have never been sexually abused, but was warned about it from a very early age.

That being said, it does not diminish my sympathy and support of those who were. Having that heinous act occur to even one person is one act too many and remains as absolutely deplorable!*


----------



## personofinterest

happiness27 said:


> Yes, I remember it well.
> 
> I remember the gangs of guys who did exactly that. The ones who put their hands down my blouse and up my dress.
> 
> And the guy on the bus who kept sitting beside me (when I was 12) and talking in my ear about how he molested his female dog and looking down the front of my dress and asking me about sexual things (that I knew nothing about) while the other guys laughed.
> 
> Yeah, I remember junior high and the guys who found it amusing to abuse females.
> 
> I wasn't able to speak back to them then. I just took it and shoved down any budding self esteem that was attempting to take root.
> 
> But, time has matured me enough to find a voice that I didn't have back then.
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears that time has failed to mature some guys.


And the Oscar for Best Actress in a Drama goes to.......

Good grief.


----------



## musicftw07

I've had partners that ran the gamut. Some trimmed, some shaved, some got laser removal, some had full bush.

I happily and eagerly accepted all variations.

My gf was full bush when we got together. We talked about shaving during idle conversation, so she decided to try it. Now she always keeps it shaved or trimmed of her own accord. But she knows that however she wants to keep it is fine by me.

I never once shaved or trimmed my pubes until I got a vasectomy nearly a decade ago. Discovered that wow, things feel a lot better down there when it's shaved. I don't shave anymore but I do regularly trim. I've got a pair of trimmers just for body hair. (Pubes and armpit hair.)

I can also safely say that a mature woman's shaved vulva does not look like a prepubescent girl's. Nothing even close. Not to me, anyway.

Full bush can sometimes give me chafing after frequent and prolonged sex. Decent recovery can easily mitigate that. But as to the aesthetics, each has merit and value to me.


----------



## Prodigal

happiness27 said:


> The ones who put their hands down my blouse and up my dress.
> 
> And the guy on the bus who kept sitting beside me (when I was 12) and talking in my ear about how he molested his female dog and looking down the front of my dress and asking me about sexual things (that I knew nothing about) while the other guys laughed.
> 
> I wasn't able to speak back to them then. I just took it and shoved down any budding self esteem that was attempting to take root.
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears that time has failed to mature some guys.


This is ridiculous. What the hell do you mean you "couldn't speak"??? You could have gone to your parents, the principal's office, even the police. I went to public school. Sure, guys could be jerks, but they weren't shoving their hands up girls' dresses. 

And the guys getting rowdy here don't compare to a man fondling your breasts or other parts. And nobody here is discussing bestiality.


----------



## happiness27

Prodigal said:


> This is ridiculous. What the hell do you mean you "couldn't speak"??? You could have gone to your parents, the principal's office, even the police. I went to public school. Sure, guys could be jerks, but they weren't shoving their hands up girls' dresses.
> 
> And the guys getting rowdy here don't compare to a man fondling your breasts or other parts. And nobody here is discussing bestiality.


This was 1965. I was 12. I was in shock. I had no idea what the guy was talking about. The way he was describing things was not something I was familiar with. I knew nothing of sex, let alone what bestiality was. 

Did the bestiality part get to you? Kinda make you throw up in your mouth a little bit? Is that your cutting off point for creepiness?

Thanks for the shaming "could have gone to your parents" - CSA's can never get enough of that.


----------



## happiness27

personofinterest said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by happiness27 View Post
> Yes, I remember it well.
> 
> I remember the gangs of guys who did exactly that. The ones who put their hands down my blouse and up my dress.
> 
> And the guy on the bus who kept sitting beside me (when I was 12) and talking in my ear about how he molested his female dog and looking down the front of my dress and asking me about sexual things (that I knew nothing about) while the other guys laughed.
> 
> Yeah, I remember junior high and the guys who found it amusing to abuse females.
> 
> I wasn't able to speak back to them then. I just took it and shoved down any budding self esteem that was attempting to take root.
> 
> But, time has matured me enough to find a voice that I didn't have back then.
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears that time has failed to mature some guys.
> And the Oscar for Best Actress in a Drama goes to.......
> 
> Good grief.


Wouldn't it be great if that was merely a script in a movie and I was just an actress and none of it actually ever happened?

Who was I going to tell? The guys in the halls who would ridicule me for being the girl complaining of being picked on?

Kinda like...here?


----------



## Prodigal

happiness27 said:


> Thanks for the shaming "could have gone to your parents" - CSA's can never get enough of that.


That's not shaming. That's common sense.

ETA: Nobody on this thread is discussing sexual molestation, bestiality, or grabbing women's whatever's. You're the one making all the noise. Yeah, I was also 12 once upon a time, and if ANY guy grabbed me inappropriately - even way back then - they would have gotten a knee to the crotch at the very least. 

Seek intensive IC. You are in DIRE need. And since I'm sick and tired of listening to you play the poor hapless victim, I have put you on ignore.


----------



## personofinterest

happiness27 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if that was merely a script in a movie and I was just an actress and none of it actually ever happened?
> 
> Who was I going to tell? The guys in the halls who would ridicule me for being the girl complaining of being picked on?
> 
> Kinda like...here?


I was raped at 12 and molested for over a year at another part of my young life.

The fact that you actually think the raunchy talk here is the same as that kind of thing is ridiculous.

It is offensive to even compare the two.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

People confuse me. 

“We are all born free of religion, but none of us are born free of the need for compassion.” 
― Dalai Lama XIV


----------



## personofinterest

PigglyWiggly said:


> People confuse me.
> 
> “We are all born free of religion, but none of us are born free of the need for compassion.”
> ― Dalai Lama XIV


Me too....with myself being the most confusing of all......

Anyway, did the OP ever post more than once?


----------



## PigglyWiggly

personofinterest said:


> Me too....with myself being the most confusing of all......
> 
> Anyway, did the OP ever post more than once?


3 posts total...hit and run I guess. Maybe she shaved and he is still enjoying the view.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Be at peace with others as much as it's up to you. Love everybody.
Jesus Christ

😊 sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## happiness27

personofinterest said:


> happiness27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if that was merely a script in a movie and I was just an actress and none of it actually ever happened?
> 
> Who was I going to tell? The guys in the halls who would ridicule me for being the girl complaining of being picked on?
> 
> Kinda like...here?
> 
> 
> 
> I was raped at 12 and molested for over a year at another part of my young life.
> 
> The fact that you actually think the raunchy talk here is the same as that kind of thing is ridiculous.
> 
> It is offensive to even compare the two.
Click to expand...

Is it?

Abuse comes in many forms. Shall we grade it on degrees or should we recognize that abuses are connected?

When a woman is ridiculed and demeaned for her lack of or possession of pubic hair, this goes down a slippery slope - reminders of the abuses of the past. 

If my postings enlighten some to how their words and behavior effect women, then it is a worthwhile part of the discussion.

Ridicule. Shame. Ignore. Its a series of behaviors with which women have become accustomed - even to the extent of denying what role these play in the abuse.


----------



## happyhusband0005

notmyrealname4 said:


> I accept that men have hairy chests; and sometimes back. Of course we don't even question when men have hairy underarms, forearms or legs, toes, fingers.
> 
> If a man is naturally hairless, that's great. If he grows hair as he gets older, I accept it. None of us look better as we get older.
> 
> I expect a man to shave his face. My equivalent of that is using skin creams, exfoliants, moisturizers, masks, make-up; and pulling stray hairs from around my eyebrows. I think I'm one of the last few women in North America who doesn't remove her eyebrows, then draws or paints them back on?!?!?


Drawn on eyebrows is absolutely the worst beauty trend in the history of mankind, unless you're a burn victim or have some medical issue causing your eyebrows to fall out this should not be done. That's just my opinion, shape them trim them whatever but removing them no. 

Though you also have the man bun hmmm, maybe thats worse.


----------



## personofinterest

Drawn on eyebrows will always make me think of Tammy Faye bakker or whatever happened to baby Jane lol


----------



## CharlieParker

Back on topic, are drawn on pubic hairs a thing? 

* thinks about this thread or tattoo thread *


----------



## 269370

personofinterest said:


> Anyway, did the OP ever post more than once?



3 times in 38 years I thought?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

happiness27 said:


> Ridicule. Shame. Ignore. Its a series of behaviors with which women have become accustomed - even to the extent of denying what role these play in the abuse.



Nah. Men adore vajayjays; trust me, I know. what you perceive as ridiculing is just a form of worship (and provoking a reaction). 
This thread is one big Ode to Vajayjays, nothing else. Men who don’t adore, don’t belong to Men’s Club.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwedge 413

I fear that every single thread ever written on the forum, particularly any that had male posters, may somehow be relatable to the weirdo on the bus that banged a dog. At least in happiness(???)27's perception. I'm sorry mods, but TAM must be shut down.


----------



## Mr.Married

Maxwedge 413 said:


> I fear that every single thread ever written on the forum, particularly any that had male posters, may somehow be relatable to the weirdo on the bus that banged a dog. At least in happiness(???)27's perception. I'm sorry mods, but TAM must be shut down.


If your a hammer then everything looks like a nail.


Someone on here said that once and it has stuck with me.


----------



## CharlieParker

Watching the news in bed naked this morning.

Me: What does it mean to feel like a natural women?

Her (who doesn’t read TAM, but likes it smooth): I don’t know 
* grabs my hand and puts it between her legs * 
I think it has something to do with actually having pubic hair 

Me: * tries really hard not to snork coffee over the white sheets *


----------



## Prodigal

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Be at peace with others as much as it's up to you. Love everybody.


Great in theory, unrealistic in execution. This is a forum for diverse opinions. As such, things can get pretty rowdy. Love everybody? I'd like to think not ...


----------



## CharlieParker

Anyone else getting ads for Professional Grade Home Hair Removal Devices? 

I’d get her one but unfortunately “white, grey or blonde hairs usually don't respond as well to treatments”.


----------



## Blondilocks

CharlieParker said:


> Anyone else getting ads for Professional Grade Home Hair Removal Devices?
> 
> I’d get her one but unfortunately “white, grey or blonde hairs usually don't respond as well to treatments”.


Charlie, please don't buy her an Epilator or you'll be sleeping on the couch for the rest of your natural life.


----------



## arbitrator

Blondilocks said:


> *Charlie, please don't buy her an Epilator or you'll be sleeping on the couch for the rest of your natural life.*


*I'd much rather invest in a gift certificate to a day spa!

At least I think that they'd probably offer her a low grade lidocaine cream before beginning the process!*


----------



## Luminous

CharlieParker said:


> Anyone else getting ads for Professional Grade Home Hair Removal Devices?
> 
> I’d get her one but unfortunately “white, grey or blonde hairs usually don't respond as well to treatments”.


No, but I decided to see if any one 'app' was listening and say 'Penis Reduction' + 'Penis Enlargement' 5 times into my phone... Will keep everyone posted on results... And if I get any ads too


----------



## GHaynes

While these comments are amusing (seriously, where has that Amazon review been all my life?), if you've requested it and she's declined, I don't know what you're looking to find here. The answer is no. She knows her body best and probably has good reason not to shave. It only takes once to find out how painful it is and she did it at least two more times, just for you. She clearly wants to please you. Show some appreciation.
I'm going to go ahead and speculate that it's just too sensitive an area to keep clean shaven. If I were you, I'd trim your own area to about half an inch and tell (or show) her how much you like it. Ask her how she likes it after sex. When/ if she does it herself (don't push), tell her how amazing she looks/ feels. When you don't demand things of her, she can gift it to you. If you're thankful for your gift, you'll get another.


----------



## VibrantWings

How many pages talking about some guy's wife's vagina? Why hasn't this turned into a picture thread for Pete's sake?

*whistles One Night in Bangkok*


----------



## Talker67

Howlingmad said:


> I've asked her to do it for me and says it hurts to much to do. Any other wifes not do it?




Mine refuses too. It is one of those things, once you start doing it, you have to do it every couple days, or the stubble will kill you. So i can see if a woman chooses not to do it.

From a purely pornographic point of view, i wish she WOULD....but it is not THAT important to me.

You COULD pay for laser hair removal....or maybe negotiate a trimming, but not a complete shaving


----------



## aine

happiness27 said:


> Yet another nasty visual for women to have in their heads. Now pubic hair is a metal fence.
> 
> Can you even begin to compare your descriptions to if women got into negatively describing male genitalia? (Which is some thing hurtful and mean that I would never even think, let alone think of doing.)


While we are on the subject, male genitalia aren't really all that attractive particularly when flaccid and older. Just saying. Are erection makes them aesthetically slightly better I suppose :grin2:


----------



## 269370

aine said:


> Are erection makes them aesthetically slightly better I suppose :grin2:



Really? Why is that?
I would have thought an erection makes it more offensive and stressful looking while a flaccid penis looks calmer. Both pretty ugly to women I would have thought. But if it’s their husband, for some reason they suddenly don’t mind 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001

aine said:


> While we are on the subject, male genitalia aren't really all that attractive particularly when flaccid and older. Just saying. Are erection makes them aesthetically slightly better I suppose :grin2:


Even the names of male and female genitalia are so different.
Men have scrotums and testicles.Horrible sounding places,sound like islands on the poor side of Greece.
Women have labias and vaginas.They sound like lovely places to visit.
In fact they are lovely places to visit.


----------



## 269370

Andy1001 said:


> In fact they are lovely places to visit.


Especially in spring, it's lovely.. I recommend.


----------



## minimalME

inmyprime said:


> Really? Why is that?
> I would have thought an erection makes it more offensive and stressful looking while a flaccid penis looks calmer. Both pretty ugly to women I would have thought. But if it’s their husband, for some reason they suddenly don’t mind


The penis is always amazing, regardless of its state. Never, ever ugly.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Well since someone thought it wise to dig up this zombie:
Here is a joke on the view of older male genitalia.

A secretary, in her attempt to prevent undue embarrassment told her boss that he had left the barracks doors open.
He didn't immediately catch her meaning, but when he did, in brash male fashion he decided to have some fun with her over it.
He went to her desk and asked, when you saw the barracks doors open, did you see that proud war hero standing at attention?
She replied No, I just saw a tired old veteran sitting on his duffel bags.


----------



## arbitrator

Andy1001 said:


> Even the names of male and female genitalia are so different.
> Men have scrotums and testicles.Horrible sounding places,sound like islands on the poor side of Greece.
> Women have labias and vaginas.They sound like lovely places to visit.
> In fact they are lovely places to visit.


* To hell with the Latin based names!

If I truly love the lady, and greatly provided that she takes care of herself, I could literally pitch a tent and stay down there all day!*


----------



## VermiciousKnid

I asked mine to shave it so we could both see if we liked it. Unless she shaves it all the time, which she hates to do, then it's stubbly and makes oral not near as much fun for me. It looks too unnatural in my opinion. Like you're trying to make them look like a pre-pubescent girl's vagina which is sick. Instead my wife uses a beard trimmer with a fairly short attachment. Maybe 1/2" of hair. So it's a very neat trimmed bush and is sexy as hell. Shaved is gross looking on a full grown woman unless you're into children, and I'm not.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

The 1/2IN trimmer length is a perfect length.


----------



## arbitrator

VermiciousKnid said:


> I asked mine to shave it so we could both see if we liked it. Unless she shaves it all the time, which she hates to do, then it's stubbly and makes oral not near as much fun for me. It looks too unnatural in my opinion. Like you're trying to make them look like a pre-pubescent girl's vagina which is sick. Instead my wife uses a beard trimmer with a fairly short attachment. Maybe 1/2" of hair. So it's a very neat trimmed bush and is sexy as hell. Shaved is gross looking on a full grown woman unless you're into children, and I'm not.


*IMHO, trimmed is just fine, but there is certainly nothing abhorrent about shaved on a grown woman! Those who don't want to shave or wax are either too lazy or preoccupied to do it, or they have those prepubescent phobias about it!

There are lots of folks who love the effervescence of oral, but who necessarily don't want the unneeded hassles of picking hair out of their teeth

Notwithstanding, there is a big difference in the anatomy of a prepubescent and that of a grown woman!*


----------



## Couple111

My wife and I shaved for 20 years. We are now both lasered smooth.


----------



## Betrayedone

As a pilot......give me a landing strip any day......"Clear the runway, I'm coming in hot."


----------



## 482

Ms. 428 does not go completely shaved but does make sure it’s trimmed up nice, short landing strip style. She often gets embarrassed when I find it a bit longer. We are both 39. With all that said some things, regardless of what you want you will not get for one reason or another. Also some things she wants, regardless or how much she wants them, you will not do.


----------



## Luminous

I always smile when this thread returns to the top of the pile...


----------



## 269370

I ordered 3 vajine shavings this morning. Apparently a delicious delicacy in Morocco  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Betrayedone said:


> As a pilot......give me a landing strip any day......"Clear the runway, I'm coming in hot."


Like a Jason Aldean song, "I'm coming in hot" 😍😍😍


----------



## Couple111

Get her to get it lasered. My wife and I are both lasered smooth. Looks great and sex feels awesome for both of us. We never have to shave again.


----------



## personofinterest

482 said:


> Ms. 428 does not go completely shaved but does make sure it’s trimmed up nice, short landing strip style. She often gets embarrassed when I find it a bit longer. We are both 39. With all that said some things, regardless of what you want you will not get for one reason or another. Also some things she wants, regardless or how much she wants them, you will not do.


Wow....a healthy.perspective. 

Those seem to ba a rarity sometimes.


----------



## Clockwork

Howlingmad said:


> I've asked her to do it for me and says it hurts to much to do. Any other wifes not do it?


My wife is a bit younger than yours and has NEVER shaven her bush. I was actually quite shocked the first time we fooled around because I didn't expect a bush at all in this day and age and she was 21 at the time. But yeah, full bush! She just has never wanted to shave it. She will shave the outer parts in the summer for swimming and such but that's it. I love it personally. There is something sexy about a bush, something mysterious.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Never hears it hurts to trim.

Do you want it trimmed a bit?


----------



## SunCMars

This post is months old.

Hasn't she found a landscaper specializing in bush trimming yet?

If it were my woman I would do it myself. I would learn by practice.
By rote, root practice.

Using OJT, on the job training.

And yes....

I would take my time...
One lovely hair at a time.


----------



## CharlieParker

Luminous said:


> I always smile when this thread returns to the top of the pile...


QFT


----------



## Mr.Married

Maybe I should drag out my old poll "Should Howlingmad's Wife shave it?"

I wonder if she is another month longer, one month grown, or slick fresh ? Inquiring minds do really want to know !


----------



## SunCMars

Most men!


Luminous said:


> I always smile when this thread returns to the top of the pile...



What better topic for a man? ....



And to women?

They get to see how important the topic is to men.
How very important that piece of real-estate is to men.

It must comfort them to know they hold the key to a man's heaven.

Most men, eh?


----------



## 482

I would hate a bush. I would probably look at her the same way I look at a woman when they say they never give blowjobs. All I am thinking is, they still make you? O she is not married, what a surprise. Like I’m staring at an 8 track player. This thread makes me laugh. A lot


----------



## happiness27

I just wanted to throw in that I find it amusing that any men with facial hair would prefer a woman who has a shaved genital area. Making out with a guy who has facial hair is a hairy proposition. 

FWIW, I don't require receiving oral sex and would prefer not.

I only have one sex partner and he's fine with either shaved or not. I realize this shaving thing is a modern trend, maybe partly based on the publication of genital videography and photography. I don't judge what others do or prefer - because they don't effect my life at all since, again, I am married with one sex partner and we don't involve ourselves in looking at other people.


----------



## arbitrator

happiness27 said:


> I just wanted to throw in that I find it amusing that any men with facial hair would prefer a woman who has a shaved genital area. Making out with a guy who has facial hair is a hairy proposition.
> 
> FWIW, I don't require receiving oral sex and would prefer not.
> 
> I only have one sex partner and he's fine with either shaved or not. I realize this shaving thing is a modern trend, maybe partly based on the publication of genital videography and photography. I don't judge what others do or prefer - because they don't effect my life at all since, again, I am married with one sex partner and we don't involve ourselves in looking at other people.


*While I do prefer oral, I do have an aversion to getting hairs in my teeth from loving to perform oral on my lady!*


----------



## happiness27

arbitrator said:


> *While I do prefer oral, I do have an aversion to getting hairs in my teeth from loving to perform oral on my lady!*


That's what it's like kissing a beard and/or mustache, which, since a mouth is more likely to be involved, it's just something to think about before complaining about an unshaved lady partner.


----------



## Angelwanderer

I like my partner to look like a woman not a girl.

A trim is good (It's off-putting watching it run over the legs or tummy!) but shaving down to nothing isn't necessary.

I wish the fashion would pass soon.

-A

Endured the pain of a sexless marriage 10+ yrs and wrote a book.


----------



## arbitrator

happiness27 said:


> *That's what it's like kissing a beard and/or mustache, which, since a mouth is more likely to be involved, it's just something to think about before complaining about an unshaved lady partner.*
> 
> *As a male, that's why I prefer to keep my face habitually clean-shaven!
> 
> If I sported a beard or a mustache, I wouldn't really care!*


----------



## CharlieParker

happiness27 said:


> I just wanted to throw in that I find it amusing that any men with facial hair would prefer a woman who has a shaved genital area.


I had a beard for 15 years, she was trimmed but not shaved, and there was very little cunnilingus. I shaved the beard, cunnilingus became a thing (unrelated) and then she started shaving. I just grew the beard back and was concerned exactly about that but she, still shaved, says it’s all good.


----------



## Talker67

its expensive, but laser hair removal is the way to go for her! No need for shaving every few days.

the question, how much are YOU willing to spend on seeing a nice shaved vag? If it is worth $2000....get her a gift certificate at a local laser salon.


----------



## NobodySpecial

arbitrator said:


> *Get her a gift certificate to a day spa or salon for a full Brazilian!*


What was that movie with Meg Ryan where she was going out with ... a Baldwin I think. He kept giving her lingerie. It wasn't for her. It was for HIM. 

For the record, Brazillians HURT. And hairs grow back in ingrown. And growing back itches like a mo fo whether you shave or wax...


----------



## CharlieParker

NobodySpecial said:


> For the record, Brazillians HURT.


My wife got an at home Brazilian waxing system. She asked me (I've always been her lady gardener, at her request) to apply/do it. I thought, well OK, cool. Mistake. First, putting hot wax near her good bits is completely nerve racking to begin with. Second, hearing the woman you love scream out in pain, and knowing you caused it, nope not happening. 

I've never been more traumatized, and was certainly more so than she was.


----------



## personofinterest

The funniest thing about this thread is the amount of "solutions" such as gift certificates and spa treatments and such....as if the idea that maybe she doesn't WANT to be bare is not even on the table.

Like the big problem is HOW to get her bare, and what she wants to do with HER body is not part of the equation.


----------



## NobodySpecial

personofinterest said:


> The funniest thing about this thread is the amount of "solutions" such as gift certificates and spa treatments and such....as if the idea that maybe she doesn't WANT to be bare is not even on the table.
> 
> Like the big problem is HOW to get her bare, and what she wants to do with HER body is not part of the equation.


Twenty four pages in, I did not want to assume. But I sure did wonder.


----------



## Regalpair275

Faithful Wife said:


> You win best thread title of the day.



Drew my attention for sure


----------



## Taxman

My wife only shaves when we are going on vacation. She uses a liner as we are both in our sixties and she has a little problem with leakage, or when she laughs or when she sneezes. When she is shaved and pulls her pants down, the pad stays attached instead of coming down with the panties. She does not like to rip it off like a band aid. I love the aesthetic of her being shaved, but understand that it is impractical for year round. I manscape pretty much every time I am in the shower. She says that scares her, because I use a razor, and she fears that I will cut myself in a VERRRY SENSITIVE area. Been doing this for nearly ten years now, and I am not too concerned, and I can do it half asleep, at 6:30AM in the shower, with my eyes mostly closed. (no I do not have a death wish)


----------



## Mr. Nail

For the sake of fairness, I won't be waxing my beard. We're a grow and let grow Couple.


----------



## MaiChi

What is the obsession with removing pubes? 
Billions of women do not do it at all. They just trim 

Shaving clean causes me an almighty itch for two days at least. A friend advised me to wash with white vinegar just after. It has done wonders from me. 

I prefer it if my husband does the job though I do it myself at times.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man

Following is good option for women with sensitive skin down there.










---

B/W I shave for personal hygiene, and for love.


----------



## arbitrator

CharlieParker said:


> *My wife got an at home Brazilian waxing system. She asked me (I've always been her lady gardener, at her request) to apply/do it. I thought, well OK, cool. Mistake. First, putting hot wax near her good bits is completely nerve racking to begin with. Second, hearing the woman you love scream out in pain, and knowing you caused it, nope not happening.
> 
> I've never been more traumatized, and was certainly more so than she was.*


*That's what good day spas are for!*


----------



## MaiChi

Howlingmad said:


> I've asked her to do it for me and says it hurts to much to do. Any other wifes not do it?


I do not shave my pubes at all. This is since about a year after we married. (2005) I asked him to shave and he was so good at it, and so horny from doing it. I have never seen anyone being so careful not to damage anything. So since then He does it. I have had so many styles. 

Much better if you do it.


----------



## woodyh

Got married very early 80's. This was before the trend of women shaving. My wife had told me she trimmed because of playing sports and wear short shorts. At first, she trimmed short, but right after we got married, she said it was easier to shave if it didn't bother me. I said it didn't and she started shaving when she did her legs. She was shaving before it was even a trend. She said nearly all the women she played sports with at least trimmed short.

She pretty much has been shaved since.


----------



## NobodySpecial

legendary_man said:


> following is good option for women with sensitive skin down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> b/w i shave for personal hygiene, and for love.


pink tax.


----------



## notmyjamie

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Of course not. She knows I won't go down there when she hasn't shaved though. That last part about flipping them over was a joke. I would flip them over shaved or not! <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>


LOL!!! You are a funny guy!! The more I read your posts the more I laugh. I hope your wife likes your sense of humor!!! 

As a labor and delivery nurse I can say that I’ve seen more naked women than all the men I know put together. In the last 20 years the trend has definitely swung back and forth for your average American woman. 20 years ago very few were taking it all off. 10 years ago most women were. Now, most are neatly trimmed. Spanish and Portguese women are still taking it all off. Indian women don’t shave or even trim unless they grew up in America. African women usually don’t shave or trim. Of course there are always exceptions. 

As a redhead I’ve been asked the carpet/drapes question more times than I can count. Most men tell me they’d be disappointed to find it all gone as finding out is part of the allure of a redhead LOL.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

notmyjamie said:


> As a redhead I’ve been asked the carpet/drapes question more times than I can count. Most men tell me they’d be disappointed to find it all gone as finding out is part of the allure of a redhead LOL.



If some guy is disappointed to see your clam, he's probably more likely to get an erection seeing another erect penis tbh.


----------



## Talk2Me

Why does it hurt? I couldn’t do retro Bush but just talk to her about how it’s better to keep it clean and fresh and will feel better for her. She just needs to get the right shaving cream specific for the nether regions


----------



## Talk2Me

TheDudeLebowski said:


> notmyjamie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a redhead I’ve been asked the carpet/drapes question more times than I can count. Most men tell me they’d be disappointed to find it all gone as finding out is part of the allure of a redhead LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Most guys don’t want to see a 1970’s hairy clam though
> If some guy is disappointed to see your clam, he's probably more likely to get an erection seeing another erect penis tbh.
Click to expand...


----------



## NobodySpecial

Talk2Me said:


> Why does it hurt? I couldn’t do retro Bush but just talk to her about how it’s better to keep it clean and fresh and will feel better for her. She just needs to get the right shaving cream specific for the nether regions


Just talk to her about how you know better than she does what is better with her body. mmmm kkkkk


----------



## notmyjamie

Talk2Me said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notmyjamie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a redhead I’ve been asked the carpet/drapes question more times than I can count. Most men tell me they’d be disappointed to find it all gone as finding out is part of the allure of a redhead LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Most guys don’t want to see a 1970’s hairy clam though
> If some guy is disappointed to see your clam, he's probably more likely to get an erection seeing another erect penis tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As it’s usually a fleeting comment made by a guy who has had too much to drink I tend not to get into the specifics. The few men that have seen it have not expressed a preference either way but then again, I’m not a very hairy person in general so my “leave it alone” is another person’s “trimmed up nicely.” 

If a guy expressed a preference to me I’d accommodate him. If it makes him more attracted to me I’m all for it.


----------



## Talk2Me

NobodySpecial said:


> Just talk to her about how you know better than she does what is better with her body. mmmm kkkkk



I guess it wouldn’t matter because it wouldn’t get
That far with me. Once I felt the retro Bush I would be out. I shave my junk sonshe needs to do the same. It’s what normal people do these days that care about how they look and feel.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Talk2Me said:


> I guess it wouldn’t matter because it wouldn’t get
> That far with me. Once I felt the retro Bush I would be out. I shave my junk sonshe needs to do the same. It’s what normal people do these days that care about how they look and feel.


"Normal" people feel the same way as everyone else. And how they feel? I do it. It is a royal PITA. *I* choose to do it because it is worth it for ME. Glad my husband is not a shallow person who really just wants to bang a porn star.


----------



## Talk2Me

Wow, you seem like a lot of fun. So glad I’m not with someone as fun as you.


----------



## NobodySpecial

In any event, it is bad marriage advice. I am pretty sure DH would love it if I told him how awesome doing something with his body that is painful or irritating entirely for my benefit would be for him.


----------



## Talk2Me

NobodySpecial said:


> In any event, it is bad marriage advice. I am pretty sure DH would love it if I told him how awesome doing something with his body that is painful or irritating entirely for my benefit would be for him.


It’s good marriage advice actually, because if he finds it repulsive she could make the decision to change same as if someone gets fat you say something so they can be healthier


----------



## NobodySpecial

IMO no one who has never had an ingrown hair on their ass should comment.


----------



## Talk2Me

NobodySpecial said:


> IMO no one who has never had an ingrown hair on their ass should comment. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>


I’ve had one so it’s all good


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Talk2Me said:


> I guess it wouldn’t matter because it wouldn’t get that far with me. Once I felt the retro Bush I would be out.


Trying to decide weather you or Brian Stelter is more gay. Both claim to be straight men. Have a hard time believing it from either one of you...


----------



## notmyjamie

Talk2Me said:


> I guess it wouldn’t matter because it wouldn’t get
> That far with me. Once I felt the retro Bush I would be out. I shave my junk sonshe needs to do the same. It’s what normal people do these days that care about how they look and feel.


As someone who sees multiple naked women a day I can tell you that it's not something "normal" people do. I see women everyday that range from totally bald to total bush that extends down their thighs. If you think almost every woman is walking around fully shaved, you couldn't be more wrong. There is no "normal" when it comes to shaving off your pubes. It all comes down to what the woman and her partner want...and hopefully those things match up.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

notmyjamie said:


> As someone who sees multiple naked women a day I can tell you that it's not something "normal" people do. I see women everyday that range from totally bald to total bush that extends down their thighs. If you think almost every woman is walking around fully shaved, you couldn't be more wrong. There is no "normal" when it comes to shaving off your pubes. It all comes down to what the woman and her partner want...and hopefully those things match up.


Maybe he's in to 10 year olds...


----------



## notmyjamie

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Maybe he's in to 10 year olds...


LMAO!!! Ewww!!!!!


----------



## In Absentia

notmyjamie said:


> It all comes down to what the woman and her partner want...and hopefully those things match up.


Didn't match in my case... :laugh: I would have liked a little less hair, down there, but that never happened. Luckily, my wife is not hairy at all... not that I have seen that part of her body recently... :grin2:


----------



## notmyjamie

Had a dream last night that I suddenly had pubic hair from my belly button to mid thigh range. I need to get off of this thread. LOL


----------



## CharlieParker

notmyjamie said:


> Had a dream last night that I suddenly had *public* hair from my belly button to mid thigh range. I need to get off of this thread. LOL


Keep that stuff to yourself :surprise::laugh:


----------



## notmyjamie

CharlieParker said:


> Keep that stuff to yourself :surprise::laugh:


LOL, and that's why I shouldn't post until the first cup of tea for the day has been finished. Doh!!


----------



## Livvie

In Absentia said:


> notmyjamie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all comes down to what the woman and her partner want...and hopefully those things match up.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't match in my case... <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" ></a> I would have liked a little less hair, down there, but that never happened. Luckily, my wife is not hairy at all... not that I have seen that part of her body recently... <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>
Click to expand...

I'm confused. If she's not "hairy at all" how can you have wanted less hair?


----------



## In Absentia

Livvie said:


> I'm confused. If she's not "hairy at all" how can you have wanted less hair?


sorry, I should have said _no that hairy at all_... my bad... as I said, haven't visited for a while... :laugh:


----------



## Handy

Ingrown hairs are a problem that lead to other problems for me. It took months to be problem free.

Shaved, trimmed, bush (but no Afro), it is the sex and passion that counts for me. I do like trimmed but it is up to what the woman wants.


----------



## Volunteer86

My wife does....She said its a little itchy about a week after but she loves the feeling and I don't mind at all...lol


----------

